# PING fitting opportunity



## MikeH (Mar 10, 2014)

PLEASE NOTE DEADLINE FOR APPLICATIONS BROUGHT FORWARD TO FRIDAY MARCH 14 NOON


Morning all

hope everyone enjoyed the better weather over the weekend and that lots of you got out for a knock

as I alluded to last week we have a very special PING fitting opportunity for you!

I'm looking for four (yes 4) GM forumers to be fitted for a new set of PING irons

The date of the fitting is Wednesday April 9th
The location is a top secret one only to be revealed a few days before but it's a little way north of London. Easy links to road, rail and planes... but not boats (sorry)

The day will kick off around 10am and after a briefing you'll warm up and go through a full iron fitting with some of PING's top tech guys

Your clubs will be built over lunch and after you've been fed and watered you will head out for a round of golf on this stunning course accompanied by a GM/PING representative and your fitter who will analyse your ball flight and then tweak the clubs as required after the round

Essentially this is what the PING staff pros go through so a pretty special experience

As with all fittings the day will be featured in the magazine and via our digital channels so you'll need to be prepared for the media spotlight!

If you would like to apply for this opportunity then please send an email to me michael_harris@ipcmedia.com with the following information
â€¢	Name
â€¢	Forum username
â€¢	Twitter username (if applicable)
contact number (mobile)
â€¢	Age
â€¢	Handicap
â€¢	Home club (if applicable)
â€¢	Current irons used (please detail specs and note if they were custom fitted at the time of purchase)
â€¢	A couple of sentences on your iron play noting strengths and weaknesses


Deadline for application is NOON FRIDAY MARCH 14

Those selected will be informed at 3pm on Monday March 17

Assistance with travel/accommodation costs will be offered to anyone selected who is not able to drive to the venue on the day itself

thanks
Mike

PS for anyone who didnâ€™t see my post on how we select forumers for opportunities like this lease refer to this thread 
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?64718-Fitting-opportunities


----------



## Siren (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic opportunity, if only I hadnt had new irons 5 weeks ago!

Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 10, 2014)

Siren said:



			Fantastic opportunity, if only I hadnt had new irons 5 weeks ago!

Good luck to all who enter.
		
Click to expand...

I'll echo that....good luck to all who enter, sounds like an amazing experience.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2014)

Bugger! Went too soon!!!!


----------



## One Planer (Mar 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bugger! Went too soon!!!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Unlucky Homer


----------



## MikeH (Mar 10, 2014)

sorry forgot to note - please add contact mobile number too


----------



## CMAC (Mar 10, 2014)

now this is a cracking opportunity- like I said on another post, a GM/Manufacturer experience money cant buy. This sounds like a 'proper' fitting.
Travel assistance as well.........oh sir, you spoil us!


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 10, 2014)

Have played Ping for several years now and when the perfect fitting oppurtunity arises ???? ............I get back from holiday the day after!!!   Grrrrrr!    Anyway, whoever is selected have a great day, sounds fantastic.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 10, 2014)

Wrong part of the bag for me and whilst it would be great, I reckon there will be folks on here who would get more out of the experience.  I don't think anyone would do a fitting quite like Ping so good luck to everyone who enters.


----------



## beggsy (Mar 10, 2014)

Good luck to all who enter having just bought a new set of irons I'm out just need to hang on now for the titleist woods fitting an hope I get picked


----------



## Duckster (Mar 10, 2014)

Belter of an opportunity. Email sent!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2014)

MikeH said:



			sorry forgot to note - please add contact mobile number too
		
Click to expand...

Ok then.. Ignore the first application then Mr Harris. The second contains my number...


----------



## john0 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yet another great opportunity.  It looks like all the manufacturers are now competing to see who can off the best opportunity to GM - which can only be good news for the lucky winners.

I think some new PING irons would be great for an OAP like chrisd, as he needs all the help he can get for his H4H Challenge


----------



## matts1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

Another great opportunity. With my irons only 2 years old not going to put my name in for this one. Good luck to all


----------



## shewy (Mar 10, 2014)

wow great shout GM, played the Rapture v2's for a spell and loved those.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2014)

CMAC said:



			now this is a cracking opportunity- like I said on another post, a GM/Manufacturer experience money cant buy. This sounds like a 'proper' fitting.
Travel assistance as well.........oh sir, you spoil us!
		
Click to expand...

+1 , yet another amazing opportunity.:thup:


----------



## One Planer (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic opportunity from GM and Ping :thup:

I'll admit that this is the first one in a while that I'm interested in.


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds a brilliant Fitting , but i am not sure the wife would be very impressed if i took another day off without her involving a golf related subject. (oh not sure i qualify anyway     )

So good luck to all:thup:


----------



## Delh1982 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great opportunity , dont feel im good enough for this though and dont think they would entertain my left handed grip on right handed clubs


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 10, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Fantastic opportunity from GM and Ping :thup:

I'll admit that this is the first one in a while that I'm interested in.
		
Click to expand...

It is Ping not mizuno.... 

Another great GM opportunity I'm in.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 10, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			It is Ping not mizuno.... 

Another great GM opportunity I'm in.
		
Click to expand...

I know


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ping fitting opportunity comes up in the week I became a GM subscriber, top notch - Loved my Eye2s for years - first opportunity I've ever wanted to enter - email sent


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2014)

john0 said:



			Yet another great opportunity.  It looks like all the manufacturers are now competing to see who can off the best opportunity to GM - which can only be good news for the lucky winners.

I think some new PING irons would be great for an OAP like chrisd, as he needs all the help he can get for his H4H Challenge 

Click to expand...

I agree John, I hope that Mike does too!


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for the opportunity to apply for this - email sent.

I've never been fitted for anything despite reading here so often about how much a difference it makes - worth a shot!


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 10, 2014)

Not entering because I can't get the day off work but...

It sounds like an absolutely _amazing _experience.  Good luck to everyone who enters.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 10, 2014)

Another great opportunity, thanks GM!

I won't be applying for this one, or any other for a long time to come given I was lucky enough to go for a TaylorMade one last year. Good luck to all those that put themselves forward!


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow actually during school break, so I don't need to beg for a day off in term time. Put my name in and fingers crossed.


----------



## ForeRighty (Mar 10, 2014)

Seriously good opportunity, email sent good luck all.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 10, 2014)

Will it cover expenses from Kobe.....I'm in Japan at that time? Alternatively, You can save a few bob on the super Mizuno fitting in Japan that you have hidden away, send me there as I'll already be in country


----------



## bob carolgees (Mar 10, 2014)

Entered, only a new member so probably too soon for me.  Play pings so this sounds fantastic.


----------



## TLB (Mar 10, 2014)

E-mail sent! About time I replaced my X-20's, and PING remind me of all the hand me down clubs I used to get off my Grandpa!


----------



## LIG (Mar 10, 2014)

bob carolgees said:



			Entered, only a new member so probably too soon for me.  Play pings so this sounds fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be SPIT-ting if you're not selected, will you Bob! 

This has come at a very good time as I've been considering getting properly fitted for something which offers a little more help and isn't so punishing on mi*****. :clap:

edit: Asterisked out miss-hits when spelt correctly??


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2014)

Damn. Going to a Foreigner concert in Portsmouth in the evening, and can't see me getting back in time. Good luck to all that enter.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2014)

LIG said:



			edit: Asterisked out miss-hits when spelt correctly??
		
Click to expand...

Swear filter picks the word even if its within an other word if you get my drift... pick a 4 letter word in miss-hits (without the -) and thats why.

Great opp guys, the new pings look awesome! 4 lucky people in for a right treat here!! Good luck!


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds amazing! I'm popping my name down for this one :thup:


----------



## bozza (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds an amazing day but with me just getting a set of MP 54's just before Christmas and how well I'm playing i won't be entering. 

Good luck to all that do


----------



## Odvan (Mar 10, 2014)

A day to remember is lined up for the chosen four. Fab opportunity so fair play GM.

I won Â£25 on the lottery at weekend and that's as far as my luck goes but never-the-less, my hat is thrown firmly into the very large ring!

Good luck all.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 10, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Swear filter picks the word even if its within an other word if you get my drift... pick a 4 letter word in miss-hits (without the -) and thats why.

Great opp guys, the new pings look awesome! 4 lucky people in for a right treat here!! Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Better not post anything about Scunthorpe, then...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Better not post anything about Scunthorpe, then...
		
Click to expand...

Ooo scunny gets through! lol


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 10, 2014)

Another fantastic opportunity thanks to Mike and the GM team. Entry in more in hope than expectation.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Mar 10, 2014)

WOW, This would be heaven for me and I would make the trek down if I had to hitchhike...................
However my irons are only a couple of years old so hope whoever wins has a great day and look forward jealously to the reviews big&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077; up GM


----------



## vkurup (Mar 10, 2014)

Fab opportunity, but bang in the middle of the holidays and I would be sunning myself.. 

.. good luck to those selected...


----------



## stevelev (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow what an opportunity. Will be seeing to submitting my interest when I get in from work tonight.

This would be a great one for me, Oop North(ish) Irons which I feel I so need and a chance to meet more forummers from around the country. This is a money can't buy chance, I have been tempted since the PYB to go over to Gainsborough for a fitting, fingers crossed I strike it lucky this time. Even though it isn't a per-requisite I'll defo be writing up the experience if I'm chosen.

Cheers to Mike, all the Staff at GM Towers and of course Ping Europe and their staff. Even if not lucky enough its great to see the opportunities coming thick and fast.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 10, 2014)

Email sent fingers crossed


----------



## Bratty (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow! Great opportunity and thanks to everyone involved.

I shall be keeping everything crossed, and for anyone who read my posts on the Mizuno fitting, God help the PPI firm who leave a voicemail for me at 3pm on Monday 17th! :angry:


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 10, 2014)

Another great opportunity , who wouldn't travel for that. Been demoing both i25 and G25 irons recently and both are superb clubs.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow cracking opportunity, I am happy with my irons at the moment, good luck to all that enter.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 10, 2014)

Another fantastic opportunity, Mike was right they are coming thick and fast


----------



## Bratty (Mar 10, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Another fantastic opportunity, Mike was right they are coming thick and fast
		
Click to expand...

Regrettably, thick and fast are not criteria they use to select forumers. If they were, I'd be a shoe-in!


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 10, 2014)

What an opportunity, I am currently with some veteran Ping i's so this would be great, email sent and then another with mobile attached. "Everything crossed and all that"


----------



## hovis (Mar 10, 2014)

a new set of ping irons?????? glad i didnt get picked for the TM and Cally day now!  them s55's do look the bizz


----------



## Bratty (Mar 10, 2014)

hovis said:



			a new set of ping irons?????? glad i didnt get picked for the TM and Cally day now!  them s55's do look the bizz
		
Click to expand...

I hit a 7 iron with stiff shaft the other day... WOW! They are lovely, alright, but not sure how I'd fare with a 4 iron.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2014)

Bratty said:



			I hit a 7 iron with stiff shaft the other day... WOW! They are lovely, alright, but not sure how I'd fare with a 4 iron.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find they will throw about the same distance.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 10, 2014)

richart said:



			I think you will find they will throw about the same distance.

Click to expand...

Bloomin cheek!  I haven't thrown a club in 15 years. I have thrown some massive swear words around, though!


----------



## macca64 (Mar 10, 2014)

Given it a go, might be a panic on if win, started a  not happy people taking time off, but never mind,


----------



## scottkw2003 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow !! What an excellent opportunity,
been playing the same ping irons for the last 20 yrs and they have been awesome.
was thinking of changing my irons soon so timing is just right.
Entry sent in ( Good luck to Everyone who Enters )

a big thanks to GM and Ping for this very exciting Opportunity


----------



## chrisg (Mar 10, 2014)

awesome, I'm in... I've only entered a couple before as I don't want to win brands I wouldn't want to buy.... but if I had the cash spare it'd be PING straight away for me.


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic opportunity, email on its way!

Good luck to all who have applied


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2014)

PING?  How old do you have to be to enter this one?

I reckon this will appeal to richart, smiffy and chrisd  :thup:

If they bring out a forged blade before Sunday then I'll be entering


----------



## Bratty (Mar 10, 2014)

drive4show said:



			PING?  How old do you have to be to enter this one?

I reckon this will appeal to richart, smiffy and chrisd  :thup:

If they bring out a forged blade before Sunday then I'll be entering  

Click to expand...

Does the s55 not count?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2014)

Bratty said:



			Does the s55 not count?
		
Click to expand...

Nope....lovely club but it's a cast cavity/muscle back.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2014)

drive4show said:



			PING?  How old do you have to be to enter this one?

I reckon this will appeal to richart, smiffy and chrisd  :thup:

If they bring out a forged blade before Sunday then I'll be entering  

Click to expand...

 Fortunately for you Gordon, you can pull off the OAP look, so get your name down.:thup: You never know, there may be a set of shovels with your name on them.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 10, 2014)

These awesome opportunities are coming round thick and fast! Good luck to all who enter. I can't go for it as I'm working.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 10, 2014)

Entered and now about to re-enter as I missed the post about a mobile number. 
Note to self "Read all posts!"


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just saw this, the little fella has been a little unwell and could not get back to sleep, so I was just reading the iPhone whilst he got himself comfortable. Looks like a fantastic opportunity and being a ping fan from the zing2 days I would love to go and enjoy the full experience!! 
Anyway whoever wins definately looking forward to your write up and pics!!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 11, 2014)

drive4show said:



			PING?  How old do you have to be to enter this one?

I reckon this will appeal to richart, smiffy and chrisd  :thup:

If they bring out a forged blade before Sunday then I'll be entering  

Click to expand...








Still time to enter 

(OK it's not a blade but hey)


----------



## Scrindle (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow these fitting opportunities are coming up hard and fast!!

Wouldn't mind upgrading my G10s so I've entered!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Entered and now about to re-enter as I missed the post about a mobile number. 
Note to self "Read all posts!"
		
Click to expand...

I did exactly the same!!


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 11, 2014)

This is quality.
Shame I got new irons at xmas.
Good luck to anyone entering!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 11, 2014)

The next 6 days are going to drrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggg!


----------



## Dave1980 (Mar 11, 2014)

A great opportunity!! Well done GM


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 11, 2014)

A great opportunity that I can't make unfortunately due to "prior engagement"

My Ping G2's will have to remain in play a bit longer......


----------



## Twin Lakes (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, this really is a chance in a lifetime.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 11, 2014)

Pings my new fetish so I'm in :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 11, 2014)

Another fantastic opportunity from GM yet again. Good luck to all that enter.


----------



## simplyme (Mar 11, 2014)

Fantastic opportunity!! Good luck all


----------



## chellie (Mar 11, 2014)

What an amazing opportunity.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 11, 2014)

Amazing, cheers GM.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 11, 2014)

Great opportunity and hat firmly thrown into the ring seeing as I'm considering some new irons to replace these beginner jobbies...


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Mar 11, 2014)

BOOM! I'm in the mix.  Just when you think GM can't offer more they pull another big one out of the bag!


----------



## bignev (Mar 12, 2014)

Im in,  irons weakest part of my game, thanks GM/Ping for the opportunity
Not trying to sway you but already use Ping Driver and 3 Wood to good effect


----------



## drs1878 (Mar 12, 2014)

Another great opportunity........ 

I was fitted for some ping irons last year so only fair somebody else has the chance!!

Good luck and enjoy whoever is selected!!!


----------



## DanFST (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, what an experience. I've most definitely entered. 

I've never had a new set of irons before. Let alone custom fitted ones, let alone ones that are fitted, then used, then fiddled with to make sure they are right!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 12, 2014)

Is it nearly 3pm Monday yet?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2014)

Best I ever played was with my i15's. I could have beaten ANYBODY with them.
Wish I'd never sold them now


----------



## CMAC (Mar 12, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Best I ever played was with my i15's. I could have beaten ANYBODY with them.
Wish I'd never sold them now


Click to expand...

violence is not condoned with golf clubs :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2014)

CMAC said:



			violence is not condoned with golf clubs :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


You haven't played with some of the muppets I've played with


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 12, 2014)

Name submitted...Willing to be fitted with men's clubs!

Will promise NOT to wear skirt so no-one gets traumatised by sight of my knees


----------



## Bratty (Mar 12, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Name submitted...Willing to be fitted with men's clubs!

Will promise NOT to wear skirt so no-one gets traumatised by sight of my knees
		
Click to expand...

They can't be worse than Smiffy's!!!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 12, 2014)

MashieNiblick said:









Still time to enter 

(OK it's not a blade but hey)
		
Click to expand...

Must say these look gorgeous.


----------



## adiemel (Mar 12, 2014)

well email sent, would love a custom fit. My irons were part of my Dunlop starter set. I would love something better and more forgiving, a game improver set. So crossing my fingers and toes and hoping I get picked


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 12, 2014)

Bratty said:



			They can't be worse than Smiffy's!!! 

Click to expand...

Actually, I'm rather proud of my legs....


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 13, 2014)

CMAC said:



			violence is not condoned with golf clubs :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You tell that to Tiger's ex :fore:


----------



## matt71 (Mar 13, 2014)

Name gone in the hat, Good luck to all and after reading about the recent Benross fitting sounds an awesome opportunity for all


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 13, 2014)

Panic is starting to set in..... "Have I input correct details, was my number attached" ......


----------



## matt71 (Mar 13, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Panic is starting to set in..... "Have I input correct details, was my number attached" ...... 

Click to expand...

ha ha i have just done the same and noticed i did not put my mobile number down, DoH I am such a spoon at times


----------



## MikeH (Mar 13, 2014)

PLEASE NOTE DEADLINE FOR APPLICATIONS BROUGHT FORWARD TO FRIDAY MARCH 14 at NOON

have had so many that need extra time to go through them!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 13, 2014)

matt71 said:



			ha ha i have just done the same and noticed i did not put my mobile number down, DoH I am such a spoon at times  

Click to expand...

I think that might be why Mike has had so many applications as it seems many of us have had to enter twice once we have seen the post about putting our mobile numbers.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 13, 2014)

Would love this but paid out my hard earned in October to go to Gainsborough, bugger! Good luck to all that have entered!


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			PLEASE NOTE DEADLINE FOR APPLICATIONS BROUGHT FORWARD TO FRIDAY MARCH 14 at NOON

have had so many that need extra time to go through them!
		
Click to expand...

NOON........I am already pacing, checking my phone has full battery etc... How will I cope?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			NOON........I am already pacing, checking my phone has full battery etc... How will I cope?
		
Click to expand...

Errrr....that's the deadline for applications Mush.
The lucky "winners" will not be told until Monday.
I'd plug your phone in again if I were you


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Smiffy I can enjoy my day off now, kids dropped to school, relax go and pick up Harry senior up get to the course and play. (Hope the fog clears)


----------



## LIG (Mar 14, 2014)

So now the wait begins.........!   (where's the biting the fingernail smiley?) 



Wonder how many double entry emails Mike has had with peeps forgetting to include their contact number.

I'll hold my hands up! :ears:


----------



## MikeH (Mar 14, 2014)

LIG said:



			So now the wait begins.........!   (where's the biting the fingernail smiley?) 
Wonder how many double entry emails Mike has had with peeps forgetting to include their contact number.
I'll hold my hands up! :ears: 

Click to expand...

I reckon about 30 of the 240 I ended up with were double entries - my fault for not asking for the right stuff first time

what I can tell you is I have whittled the 210 down to about 20 and the shortlist is with PING now....

all wil be revealed on Monday


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mike, change your name to Hitchcock.... the Master of Suspense


----------



## hovis (Mar 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			I reckon about 30 of the 240 I ended up with were double entries - my fault for not asking for the right stuff first time

what I can tell you is I have whittled the 210 down to about 20 and the shortlist is with PING now....

all wil be revealed on Monday
		
Click to expand...

Could you imagine what a cliff hanger it would be if you revealed the 20! No sleep for 3 nights!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm not going to sleep anyway! Please, please, please...


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2014)

hovis said:



			Could you imagine what a cliff hanger it would be if you revealed the 20! No sleep for 3 nights!
		
Click to expand...

haha brilliant


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 14, 2014)

hovis said:



			Could you imagine what a cliff hanger it would be if you revealed the 20! No sleep for 3 nights!
		
Click to expand...

I wont anyway ... between my wife and my son the night seems to be a noisey time of the day !!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 14, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			I wont anyway ... between my wife and my son the night seems to be a noisey time of the day !!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it time to get your son his own bedroom then?
At least it would just be your wife keeping you awake! :rofl:


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 14, 2014)

Some fantastic opportunities already this year, and it's still only March!


----------



## LIG (Mar 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			I reckon about 30 of the 240 I ended up with were  double entries - my fault for not asking for the right stuff first time

what I can tell you is I have whittled the 210 down to about 20 and the shortlist is with PING now....

all wil be revealed on Monday
		
Click to expand...




hovis said:



			Could you imagine what a cliff hanger it would be if you revealed the 20! No sleep for 3 nights!
		
Click to expand...

But then at least 190 of us WILL be able to sleep.  (read as: pass out after drowning our sorrows.) 



fundy said:



			haha brilliant 

Click to expand...

How cruel!


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 14, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Isn't it time to get your son his own bedroom then?
At least it would just be your wife keeping you awake! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

These monitors are just too sensitive, he wakes up at 2 or 3 in the morning and has a discussion to himself about it and then rolls about till he is pressed into a corner and starts snoring ... We hoofed him out after 2 weeks because he out grew the Moses basket and was snoring. 
My wife wakes me up to tell me I am snoring, I have told to only wake me up if it's something I didn't know ( que being woken by wiki facts  )


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry my son is only 15 months old so the monitor is justified! I think I will keep though for future use


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



*240*

Click to expand...

Brilliant Mike. I'm thinking back to all those people on the thread I started that said they only apply for specific bits of kit that interest them


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Brilliant Mike. I'm thinking back to all those people on the thread I started that said they only apply for specific bits of kit that interest them  

Click to expand...

I am one of those - but for me its anything Ping!:lol:


----------



## chrisg (Mar 14, 2014)

me too PING PING PING

there's some brands I wouldn't want to use/buy, so I don't apply. In fact I've not applied more often than I have in the time I've been on here...


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2014)

Mattyboy said:



			I am one of those - but for me its anything Ping!:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Matty is the Ping King - official !


----------



## stevelev (Mar 14, 2014)

I submitted and am hoping to be bookding a day off in the near future. This is one im happy to drive the length of the country for..

Long day though, might need to book a room close by as the motorway network can be a mare to arrive somewhere for 10am.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 14, 2014)

chrisg said:



			me too PING PING PING

there's some brands I wouldn't want to use/buy, so I don't apply. In fact I've not applied more often than I have in the time I've been on here...
		
Click to expand...

I've only ever applied for one thing and that was the new Mizuno balls last year.......didn't get picked


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Matty is the Ping King - official !
		
Click to expand...

LOL - I have just got hold of Karstens' biography, signed by his wife Louise.

That's my weekend reading sorted!

Ping King? Ping stalker more like!


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 15, 2014)

Only 2 more sleeps!


----------



## matt71 (Mar 15, 2014)

I guess I know how that Charlie kid felt looking for his wily wonka golden ticket!  However not expecting anything this time!


----------



## Scrindle (Mar 15, 2014)

matt71 said:



			I guess I know how that Charlie kid felt looking for his wily wonka golden ticket!  However not expecting anything this time!
		
Click to expand...

Haha!

To be honest, I would probably wet myself in excitement before being able to answer if my phone rang from an unknown number on Monday.  No joke.  ...would be rather awkward at work really .


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 15, 2014)

I hope Mike's number doesn't show as 'private' otherwise my phone auto-rejects the call ... will have to remember to take the filter off on Monday, just in case... 

Mike, on the slim chance you do call, and I don't answer.. just leave a message. I'll call you back in 5 minutes.


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 15, 2014)

I just hope mike sends a text first so I can call him back, phones are a touchy subject where I work.


----------



## macca64 (Mar 15, 2014)

Going to be some very disappointed people on here by the look of it,


----------



## stevelev (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm on a training course till 4:30pm on Monday

Like some off the others I'm going to have to sneak out if my phone rings from 3pm onwards. Just hope its only the one call I get


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 15, 2014)

macca64 said:



			Going to be some very disappointed people on here by the look of it,
		
Click to expand...

About 236......


----------



## Scrindle (Mar 16, 2014)

macca64 said:



			Going to be some very disappointed people on here by the look of it,
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so.  You'd have to be foolish to expect to win something like this.  The excitement comes from the possibility that you might win! And exciting it is!!!


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 16, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			I don't think so.  You'd have to be foolish to expect to win something like this.  The excitement comes from the possibility that you might win! And exciting it is!!! 

Click to expand...


Yeah and some!!


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 16, 2014)

macca64 said:



			Going to be some very disappointed people on here by the look of it,
		
Click to expand...

I anticipate a large amount of good willed jealousy (from myself!).


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 16, 2014)

Mattyboy said:



			I anticipate a large amount of good willed jealousy (from myself!).
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong! Very jealous but I will look forward to reading about it in one of the magazines


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 16, 2014)

RW1986 said:



			You're not wrong! Very jealous but I will look forward to reading about it in one of the magazines
		
Click to expand...


And I would be interested when the ones that are selected post their reports on here.


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 16, 2014)

One sleep, just one!oo:


----------



## MikeH (Mar 16, 2014)

FYI will post up names of the lucky 4 on the forum (and email them) rather than be phoning anyone


----------



## stevelev (Mar 16, 2014)

Dont forget to check the spelling........

It's Stevelev......  

Only kidding, makes sense then people can check at 1st opportunity.  Good luck everyone that entered


----------



## CMAC (Mar 16, 2014)

surprised its only 210 applications- this is a real money cant buy 'proper' fitting


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			surprised its only 210 applications- this is a real money cant buy 'proper' fitting
		
Click to expand...

There are some, including myself, who have their fav brand(s) so don't put their hat in for all of the fitting opps.  I wonder how any 'regularish' posters their are though?


----------



## bignev (Mar 16, 2014)

Finish my shift at 14.00 home by 14.30 laptop on by 14.31 nervous wait for 29 mins
then send congratulations to winners


----------



## matt71 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just back from old Trafford proper fed up so hoping the magic email tomorrow might help me get over my rather bad day! However feel my disappointment will continue lol  

Joking aside I miffed about my team but good luck to the guys/dolls who are selected and look forward to hearing how your fitting went


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 16, 2014)

bignev said:



			Finish my shift at 14.00 home by 14.30 laptop on by 14.31 nervous wait for 29 mins
then send congratulations to winners 

Click to expand...

Im practicing my congratulations face Oscars style for when I check and don't see my name.......


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 16, 2014)

Glad I didn't enter now . saves me checking nervously tomorrow  and the battery lasting a nano second !

Good luck to the selected :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 16, 2014)

What times the big reveal GM? 

I think there will be a lot of disappointed people by the looks of it... I'll be happy either way but it would be a fantastic experience.


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 16, 2014)

Roughly nineteen and a half hours by my reckoning, not that I am counting


----------



## CMAC (Mar 16, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			What times the big reveal GM? 

*I think there will be a lot of disappointed people by the looks of it.*.. I'll be happy either way but it would be a fantastic experience.
		
Click to expand...

206 by all counts


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			206 by all counts
		
Click to expand...

205 as I couldn't win an arguement in an empty barrel!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 16, 2014)

MikeH said:



			FYI will post up names of the lucky 4 on the forum (and email them) rather than be phoning anyone
		
Click to expand...

Could this be a subtle nod to those that can't answer due to work............?


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 16, 2014)

15 hours and 56 minutes and counting off to bed to dream of a Ping fitting, (as close as I will get) good luck to all through gritted teeth.


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 17, 2014)

Well the day of reckoning is here at last. Good luck to all that have entered and fingers and everything else crossed for 3 o'clock.


----------



## Doh (Mar 17, 2014)

Good Luck everyone, hope you get what you want.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 17, 2014)

G.U.R said:



			Well the day of reckoning is here at last. Good luck to all that have entered and fingers and everything else crossed for 3 o'clock.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the time we are all find out. :swing:


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2014)

Think so but that has not stopped me checking my emails and junk folder already.

Good luck to those picked


----------



## matt71 (Mar 17, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Think so but that has not stopped me checking my emails and junk folder already.

Good luck to those picked
		
Click to expand...

ha ha done that too, even at 6am when I was up early, However being the spoon that I am I did not know why as i used my work email to register and I cant access that from home


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't you just love announcement day threads you just have to check evey time someone posts!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Don't you just love announcement day threads you just have to check evey time someone posts! 

Click to expand...

Yup!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 17, 2014)

Gonna be a long 5 hours!!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't know how I'll survive! 

Good luck to all!


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good luck guys


----------



## Whee (Mar 17, 2014)

Good luck to all of you who entered, class opportunity!


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 17, 2014)

1 hour 32 mins and counting (not that I am)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2014)

YES GET IN !!!! :whoo:


----------



## matt71 (Mar 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			YES GET IN !!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

you got the magic email? well done if so and have a great day! not jealous by any means


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			YES GET IN !!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Must be a joke far to early.......


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

Still waiting peeps?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Still waiting peeps?
		
Click to expand...

you remember that feeling Scott? think there was over 350 for the one you were chosen for (Paul told me fig but might have forgotten exact fig).

The one I really was keen on was the Ping PYB challenge, superb concept but seems to have died 1st year unfortunately


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			you remember that feeling Scott? think there was over 350 for the one you were chosen for (Paul told me fig but might have forgotten exact fig).
		
Click to expand...

LOL TBH last year, i had completely forgotten! I had gone in about a month before for i think a cleveland iron one, but didnt get that. Then i just had an email pop up from POH and i clicked! That was deffo a desk based #tigerfistpump


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			LOL TBH last year, i had completely forgotten! I had gone in about a month before for i think a cleveland iron one, but didnt get that. Then i just had an email pop up from POH and i clicked! That was deffo a desk based #tigerfistpump
		
Click to expand...

Did the announcement not get delayed for some reason and I think originally it was 2 groups, one for a driver and one for shoes then it all melded into one and added irons. Think that must be the most popular one to date.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Must be a joke far to early.......
		
Click to expand...

Jokes are supposed to be funny...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Did the announcement not get delayed for some reason and I think originally it was 2 groups, one for a driver and one for shoes then it all melded into one and added irons. Think that must be the most popular one to date.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh i think it was just gonna be drivers, i didnt apply for that one! then it got delayed and the shoes and irons etc were added and i was all over it! then i forgot about it! 

My luck seems to be changing, won the porthcawl 2 ball and auctioned it as i am pushed for time this year, now i cant make woodhall spa either!!! Agghhh!!!!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Yeh i think it was just gonna be drivers, i didnt apply for that one! then it got delayed and the shoes and irons etc were added and i was all over it! then i forgot about it! 

My luck seems to be changing, won the porthcawl 2 ball and auctioned it as i am pushed for time this year, now i cant make woodhall spa either!!! Agghhh!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about that. I am waiting on confirmation of the date so there is a chance that it will have been filled and I need to pick another one. had to start somewhere though.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Did the announcement not get delayed for some reason and I think originally it was 2 groups, one for a driver and one for shoes then it all melded into one and added irons. Think that must be the most popular one to date.
		
Click to expand...

yes, it was Driver *or * shoes you had to choose. That was delayed due to TM manufacturing demand issue I believe, then there was another change so I believe GM and TM agreed to make it one combined fitting for
Driver
Fairway Wood
Hybrid
Irons
Adizero shoes
Lethal Balls

I still cant believe they didnt have the decency or courtesy to provide a bag to put it all in  :swing:


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			yes, it was Driver *or * shoes you had to choose. That was delayed due to TM manufacturing demand issue I believe, then there was another change so I believe GM and TM agreed to make it one combined fitting for
Driver
Fairway Wood
Hybrid
Irons
Adizero shoes
Lethal Balls

I still cant believe they didnt have the decency or courtesy to provide a bag to put it all in  :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Yeh me either! the cheapskates!! my vokey wedges went down well too with Darryl from TM! LOL 

Joking aside, was an amazing day! still look back at my pics from it! and hitting the fairway on the 1st with all those onlookers made it even sweeter!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

The theme tune to Countdown just popped into my head!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm hearing the same now!! The question is will the 4 be announced on this thread or will a new one be created?

I would have thought the 4 will have been notified already though as they will surely need to confirm before Mike et al make the names public??


----------



## matt71 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bratty said:



			The theme tune to Countdown just popped into my head!
		
Click to expand...

funny that. queue 240 people refreshing their email box to see if anything comes through form GM Towers

:rofl:


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 17, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I would have thought the 4 will have been notified already though as they will surely need to confirm before Mike et al make the names public??
		
Click to expand...

No-one said names will be made public at 3. It says those selected will be informed at 3. It's 1 minute past 3 I haven't got the email so it's not me. :-(


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2014)

So... the moment many of you have been waiting for the announcement of the PING irons fitting opportunity on April 9

As previously mentioned we had a lot of applicants for this and I'm sorry we can only offer it up to 4 of yous

The lucky 4 are....

David Snelson (Snelly)
Brian Healy (BrizoH71)
Mike Hyde (mikepops)
Simon Bailey (wookie)

Confirmation emails on the way to you

Thanks to everyone who put their name forward for this - I know it's disappointing to not make the final 4 but there will more opportunities to come this year so stay tuned


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't give up hope - Mike's a busy guy 

The anticipation is half the fun!

Ha - that was funny - typed this and above is the news!!


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 17, 2014)

Mike you seem to have spelt my name wrong?

Congrats to the lucky 4, seems a great opportunity.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to the lucky 4.

Looks like I'll have to just go support my Pro and buy a new set off him. Which is no bad thing.

Thanks for the opportunity, Mike.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to the lucky 4, will be an awesome day.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			The lucky 4 are....

David Snelson (Snelly)
Brian Healy (BrizoH71)
Mike Hyde (mikepops)
Simon Bailey (wookie)
		
Click to expand...

Congrats chaps looking forward to your pics and comments on the days events !


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 17, 2014)

Congratulations to all, have a great day, back for a second fitting for me then


----------



## Odvan (Mar 17, 2014)

Snelly, BrizoH71, mikepops, wookie - Congratulations men :thup:. Looking forward to the reaction and write ups already!


----------



## matt71 (Mar 17, 2014)

well done you spawny so and so's !


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah man!! Another opportunity passes by!!

Congrats to the lucky 4, I'm sure will be an amazing day out!! Not jealous at all!!


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2014)

haha Snelly gonna have to change the content of some of his postings now 

ENjoy guys


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Not jealous at all!! 

Click to expand...


well I am!!!!



Well done to the winners - enjoy


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 17, 2014)

Congratulations to the lucky four - have a great day


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to the winners. To the rest, keep applying and eventually your name will be drawn.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats you lucky 4! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

Where is the super-secret venue, by the way? My money was on Woburn.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think it will be the Belfry


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good luck to those who were chosen.

And yes, I am damn jealous!

Have a great day.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 17, 2014)

I would say i'm not jealous, but i'm a terrible liar! 

Can't wait to read the write up of the days experience, This was was huge for me as it was the experience rather than the actual clubs! :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			So... the moment many of you have been waiting for the announcement of the PING irons fitting opportunity on April 9

As previously mentioned we had a lot of applicants for this and I'm sorry we can only offer it up to 4 of yous

The lucky 4 are....

David Snelson (Snelly)
Brian Healy (BrizoH71)
Mike Hyde (mikepops)
Simon Bailey (wookie)

Confirmation emails on the way to you

Thanks to everyone who put their name forward for this - I know it's disappointing to not make the final 4 but there will more opportunities to come this year so stay tuned
		
Click to expand...

congrats guys enjoy!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely over the moon to be picked!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2014)

Pleased for you guys, I hope that you have the best ever time.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2014)

Could it be in Scotland, possibly Trump International GC? 

Anyway, it will be fantastic wherever is.  Congratulations to the lucky 4:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done guys.. Good luck for what I'm sure will be a great day out... I suppose I'll have to clean my clubs then..


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 17, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Could it be in Scotland, possibly Trump International GC? 

Anyway, it will be fantastic wherever is.  Congratulations to the lucky 4:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's not Carnoustie - I'd be even more gutted if it was just down the road from me


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done guys! you are in for a right royal treat!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			As long as it's not Carnoustie - I'd be even more gutted if it was just down the road from me
		
Click to expand...

From memory, Mike said North of London, but not too far.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 17, 2014)

If anyone can't make it I am more than happy to be first reserve!! :clap:


----------



## Dave1980 (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done guys!!


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 17, 2014)

Congratulations to the lucky four. I'm sure you will all have a belter of a day.


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to those selected. I am sure you will have a great day and I look forward to the write ups.

As it's St Patricks day, I assume I am allowed to be green - with envy!

MattyBoy


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done to the chosen few.:thup: I hope Snelly does not prove to be high maintenance. 

I was nervous about the result and didn't even enter.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2014)

fundy said:



			haha Snelly gonna have to change the content of some of his postings now 

ENjoy guys
		
Click to expand...

just proves everyone has their price


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 17, 2014)

Also Mike, please release the names of those short listed! It would be like 'lets have a look at what you could have won!'

On second thoughts..........


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 17, 2014)

Mattyboy said:



			Also Mike, please release the names of those short listed! It would be like 'lets have a look at what you could have won!'

On second thoughts..........
		
Click to expand...

That would be interesting but also quite painful if one of the 20 shortlisted


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Well done to the chosen few.:thup: I hope Snelly does not prove to be high maintenance. 

I was nervous about the result and didn't even enter.

Click to expand...

How did you resist pressing this button


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			How did you resist pressing this button 

Click to expand...

 I am trying to stay mates with Snelly, in case he needs a home for his old clubs. Seconds thoughts I have seen them ..........


----------



## Siren (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to all 4, hope you all have a fantastic day!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2014)

Delighted to see 2 of my forum playing partners have been picked


----------



## mikepops (Mar 17, 2014)

I _almost _feel bad to have been selected, but I'm absolutely delighted!

Like most, I entered more in hope than expectation, and once I heard how many had entered I imagined I'd be staring at an empty inbox this afternoon. I was over the moon when I had the email, though it was a nervy 10 minutes whilst I double checked I could have the day off.

Every time I reread the description it sounds better and better - I can't wait. My last experience of a GM outing was the forum meet at The Belfry about five years ago (profile pic was the pic in the mag), and I had a great couple of days, but I'm thinking this should top that!

Whilst the day itself will be a fantastic experience, I'm also looking forward to the impact that a new set of irons may have on my game. I've resisted entering other opportunities as I've been relatively happy with my bag, but I've been struggling with my irons of late (which were c/f, but a while back). I've developed a nasty push/fade which has proven quite destructive of late. Fingers crossed this helps straighten me out.

Will post a write up after the day - and in the meantime I'm off to practice and pray for sunshine...and I'm looking forward to meeting the other lucky three.

Thanks Mike, GM and PING!


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2014)

Mattyboy said:



			Also Mike, please release the names of those short listed! It would be like 'lets have a look at what you could have won!'

On second thoughts..........
		
Click to expand...

do you really want to know? Dont want any law suits for mental torture....


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 17, 2014)

Congratulations guys, hope you all have a great day.
As for me, its just a good job I don't own a cat!


----------



## wookie (Mar 17, 2014)

Big thanks to GM and Ping for the big grin Im wearing at the moment 

Although clearly Ive already been a very lucky lad here already lets hope for good weather and a swing which chooses to turn up on the day!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			do you really want to know? Dont want any law suits for mental torture....
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			do you really want to know? Dont want any law suits for mental torture....
		
Click to expand...

Yes please then we can see if we made the cut or not?


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yes 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind knowing if I was in the running or not. I don't seem to have a "sobbing" smiley...

Plus, I really want to know where it is... Mike, does it still need to stay a secret?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			do you really want to know? Dont want any law suits for mental torture....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah go on Mike, it will be interesting.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Yeah go on Mike, it will be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

As long as everyone promises not to ask Mike why they weren't on the shortlist, I reckon we'd all like to know...


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bratty said:



			As long as everyone promises not to ask Mike why they weren't on the shortlist, I reckon we'd all like to know...
		
Click to expand...

Can't promise anything!! :rant:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			The lucky 4 are....

David Snelson (Snelly)
Brian Healy (BrizoH71)
Mike Hyde (mikepops)
Simon Bailey (wookie)
		
Click to expand...

Congrats guys id save have a great day but i already  know ye will anyhow .. well done again GM & Ping


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done the lucky four!

Just as well I didn't get it, as I have promised to take Mother in Law shopping that day...


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Yeah go on Mike, it will be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

 Leave the poor man alone. He is very busy preparing for his first after work pint.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Leave the poor man alone. He is very busy preparing for his first after work pint.

Click to expand...

First?! I will wager he had a St Patricks day Guinness for lunch!


EDIT: Just read you said first "After work" pint, not first pint of the day!


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			EDIT: Just read you said first "After work" pint, not first pint of the day!
		
Click to expand...

 Good spot. We all know Mike so well.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Good spot. We all know Mike so well.

Click to expand...

And we are not buttering him up, so we can be honest!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Good spot. We all know Mike so well.

Click to expand...

Well, that's you and Rooter on the opportunity blacklist for a while!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

Bratty said:



			Well, that's you and Rooter on the opportunity blacklist for a while! 

Click to expand...

My bag of clubs has me there anyway! so may as well go down fighting in a blaze of glory!


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2014)

Bratty said:



			Well, that's you and Rooter on the opportunity blacklist for a while! 

Click to expand...

 I was already top of it.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			My bag of clubs has me there anyway! so may as well go down fighting in a blaze of glory!
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			I was already top of it.

Click to expand...

Quality, gents.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2014)

Rooter said:



			And we are not buttering him up, so we can be honest! 

Click to expand...

trying to have a week off so no pintage today


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			trying to have a week off so no pintage today
		
Click to expand...

I never doubted you, Mike!

remember that for the next opportunity...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

Bratty said:



			I never doubted you, Mike!

remember that for the next opportunity... 

Click to expand...

Brown nose!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2014)

damn - missed it - and here was me open to be convinced by some of this new-fangled fitting stuff and how my game would benefit...oh well.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2014)

here's the shortlist below - sorry to those who were on but didnt make the final 4

it wont be a shock to know we are looking to fit those selected into one of PINGs 4 current iron models so looking for a good spread of hcaps. other factors were current irons used (anyone with a very new set was dicounted), not having been custom fitted before was an advantage as was struggling with an issue that we feel the current PING range can help with. 

user history also taken into account!

ForeRighty
greiginfife
Doug1
Qwerty
GB72
wookie
scottkw2003
NorfolkShaun
Society_Fan
Andy808
BrizoH71
bignev
davidy233
Backwoodsman
London mike 61 
Stevelev
Scottac20
coley167
Harpo_72
diesel75
Snelly


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			here's the shortlist below - sorry to those who were on but didnt make the final 4

it wont be a shock to know we are looking to fit those selected into one of PINGs 4 current iron models so looking for a good spread of hcaps. other factors were current irons used (anyone with a very new set was dicounted), not having been custom fitted before was an advantage as was struggling with an issue that we feel the current PING range can help with. 

user history also taken into account!

ForeRighty
greiginfife
Doug1
Qwerty
GB72
wookie
scottkw2003
NorfolkShaun
Society_Fan
Andy808
BrizoH71
bignev
davidy233
Backwoodsman
London mike 61 
Stevelev
Scottac20
coley167
Harpo_72
diesel75
Snelly
		
Click to expand...

OMG I feel really honored to have got to the final twenty  :whoo:

I really cannot imagine how the chosen four feel, hope you have an absolutely fantastic day, I think this will be a once in a lifetime day out. Have fun guys  :clap:


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			here's the shortlist below - sorry to those who were on but didnt make the final 4

it wont be a shock to know we are looking to fit those selected into one of PINGs 4 current iron models so looking for a good spread of hcaps. other factors were current irons used (anyone with a very new set was dicounted), not having been custom fitted before was an advantage as was struggling with an issue that we feel the current PING range can help with. 

user history also taken into account!

ForeRighty
greiginfife
Doug1
Qwerty
GB72
wookie
scottkw2003
NorfolkShaun
Society_Fan
Andy808
BrizoH71
bignev
davidy233
Backwoodsman
London mike 61 
Stevelev
Scottac20
coley167
Harpo_72
diesel75
Snelly
		
Click to expand...

Soooooo...  that's 19 people who need to be wary of, entirely by chance, finding themselves locked in a shed somewhere within the next fortnight - by coincidence in the same shed together? 

Don't go down the garden guys...


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2014)

I lost half a stone worrying whether I'd get the call and didn't make the short list!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I lost half a stone worrying whether I'd get the call and didn't make the short list!
		
Click to expand...

Every cloud


----------



## Snelly (Mar 17, 2014)

Currently on a ski holiday in Austria with friends and family so have been out all day and consequently, have only just seen this news. 

Naturally, I'm delighted, especially as I'm a big Ping fan having had several sets over the years. 

Sincere and huge thanks to everyone involved at GM. It's a privilege to be selected and I'm very grateful. 

Off out to celebrate now with a few steins of Salzburger Stegl!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2014)

I am a little bit surprised of what these companys look for.
I can understand why someone who has a very old,or old set gets chosen,i suppose
any new set would be beneficial.
As companys change there sets regulary,surely it would be beneficial for them to show
that changing set regulary does make a difference.
I play i15s would it not be nice to show that the i20s or i25s is better,i presume the answer
is they are not better.
Great opportunity as usual,well done to the four chosen,have a great day.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 17, 2014)

mikepops said:



			I _almost _feel bad to have been selected, but I'm absolutely delighted!

Like most, I entered more in hope than expectation, and once I heard how many had entered I imagined I'd be staring at an empty inbox this afternoon. I was over the moon when I had the email, though it was a nervy 10 minutes whilst I double checked I could have the day off.

Every time I reread the description it sounds better and better - I can't wait. My last experience of a GM outing was the forum meet at The Belfry about five years ago (profile pic was the pic in the mag), and I had a great couple of days, but I'm thinking this should top that!

Whilst the day itself will be a fantastic experience, I'm also looking forward to the impact that a new set of irons may have on my game. I've resisted entering other opportunities as I've been relatively happy with my bag, but I've been struggling with my irons of late (which were c/f, but a while back). I've developed a nasty push/fade which has proven quite destructive of late. Fingers crossed this helps straighten me out.

Will post a write up after the day - and in the meantime I'm off to practice and pray for sunshine...and I'm looking forward to meeting the other lucky three.

Thanks Mike, GM and PING!
		
Click to expand...

No need to feel bad mate... At least GM have no fear of you selling them on as you haven't hit the big 100 posts for the for sale section yet :rofl:

Only joking and congratulations to you and the other 3 I'm sure you will have an unforgettable experience :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done to the chosen few. I am sure it will be an awesome experience :thup:


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			here's the shortlist below - sorry to those who were on but didnt make the final 4

it wont be a shock to know we are looking to fit those selected into one of PINGs 4 current iron models so looking for a good spread of hcaps. other factors were current irons used (anyone with a very new set was dicounted), not having been custom fitted before was an advantage as was struggling with an issue that we feel the current PING range can help with. 

user history also taken into account!

ForeRighty
greiginfife
Doug1
Qwerty
GB72
wookie
scottkw2003
NorfolkShaun
Society_Fan
Andy808
BrizoH71
bignev
davidy233
Backwoodsman
London mike 61 
Stevelev
Scottac20
coley167
Harpo_72
diesel75
Snelly
		
Click to expand...

I guess my MP58's are classed as very new then, considering I have never been custom fitted and have just passed the 1000 post mark. Didn't even make the shortlist!! :rant:

Oh well, always next time I guess


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 17, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I guess my MP58's are classed as very new then, considering I have never been custom fitted and have just passed the 1000 post mark. Didn't even make the shortlist!! :rant:

Oh well, always next time I guess
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people didn't make the shortlist so I wouldn't take it to heart, I'm curious to know if there where any subscriber only slots with this opportunity though and if not then that doesn't seem fair.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Lots of people didn't make the shortlist so I wouldn't take it to heart, I'm curious to know if there where any subscriber only slots with this opportunity though and if not then that doesn't seem fair.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not taking it to heart, it's just interesting really. I don't fully agree with the subscriber thing though as Mike said before in his "opportunities" post, these are mostly for forumers, but being a subscriber may help your application (although not in my case).

Good luck to everyone picked, I am hugely jealous, I'm sure you will all have an amazing time.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Lots of people didn't make the shortlist so I wouldn't take it to heart, I'm curious to know if there where any subscriber only slots with this opportunity though and if not then that doesn't seem fair.
		
Click to expand...

Mikes op said it would be an opportunity for 4 forummers.

Some don't post for years but still have the cheek imo to apply for a great opportunitys,
but give absolutely nothing to the forum,but still make the shortlist.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 17, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Currently on a ski holiday in Austria with friends and family so have been out all day and consequently, have only just seen this news. 

Naturally, I'm delighted, especially as I'm a big Ping fan having had several sets over the years. 

Sincere and huge thanks to everyone involved at GM. It's a privilege to be selected and I'm very grateful. 

Off out to celebrate now with a few steins of Salzburger Stegl!! 

Click to expand...

Break a leg - or is it only actors you say that to?

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			So... the moment many of you have been waiting for the announcement of the PING irons fitting opportunity on April 9

As previously mentioned we had a lot of applicants for this and I'm sorry we can only offer it up to 4 of yous

The lucky 4 are....

David Snelson (Snelly)
Brian Healy (BrizoH71)
Mike Hyde (mikepops)
Simon Bailey (wookie)

Confirmation emails on the way to you

Thanks to everyone who put their name forward for this - I know it's disappointing to not make the final 4 but there will more opportunities to come this year so stay tuned
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the opportunity, and congrats and good luck to the winners. BTW, it has to be in Gainsborough, surely.


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 17, 2014)

Hugely jealous too, particularly as my opportunities will be severely limited by working at a school, so term time opportunities are probably the only time I'll get.

Well done all, can't wait to here the full details.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 17, 2014)

fundy said:



			haha Snelly gonna have to change the content of some of his postings now 

ENjoy guys
		
Click to expand...

God help anyone who dares rolls there eyes on the day at him... They would wish they hadn't :rofl:


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 17, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			damn - missed it - and here was me open to be convinced by some of this new-fangled fitting stuff and how my game would benefit...oh well.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind SILH.
You might get chosen for the "find the right DMD for you" feature!


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I guess my MP58's are classed as very new then, considering I have never been custom fitted and have just passed the 1000 post mark. Didn't even make the shortlist!! :rant:

Oh well, always next time I guess
		
Click to expand...

Going from Mizuno to Ping would be like being transferred to Man Utd from Liverpool


----------



## stevelev (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done to the lucky four.  You'll no doubt have an amazing day. 
If you happen to give up golf before next month I will do my best to fill your shoes lol.  Only joking have a great day


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			here's the shortlist below - sorry to those who were on but didnt make the final 4

it wont be a shock to know we are looking to fit those selected into one of PINGs 4 current iron models so looking for a good spread of hcaps. other factors were current irons used (anyone with a very new set was dicounted), not having been custom fitted before was an advantage as was struggling with an issue that we feel the current PING range can help with. 

user history also taken into account!

ForeRighty
greiginfife
Doug1
Qwerty
GB72
wookie
scottkw2003
NorfolkShaun
Society_Fan
Andy808
BrizoH71
bignev
*davidy233*
Backwoodsman
London mike 61 
Stevelev
Scottac20
coley167
Harpo_72
diesel75
Snelly
		
Click to expand...

Aaaaargh - not wanted something this bad since entering a competition to win a puppy when I was seven

Seriously - next week I'll have the money for my new set of Ping irons and I'm going to ask to try out that second hand K15 driver they have at the range as well - so club wise I'm not bothered.

Really wanted the experience though, you can't buy that.


----------



## adiemel (Mar 17, 2014)

well done to the chose four, look forward to hearing about your day


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice to have made it as far as the final 20 and been considered (though not sure if I would rather have known or not &#9786

Always next time.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 17, 2014)

Did we find out where The secret location was?


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to the winners, sounds like an amazing day :thup:


----------



## john0 (Mar 17, 2014)

I just hope that on the big day nobody rolls their eyes at Snelly


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			Going from Mizuno to Ping would be like being transferred to Man Utd from Liverpool 

Click to expand...

Chelsea to Arsenal more like


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Mikes op said it would be an opportunity for 4 forummers.

Some don't post for years but still have the cheek imo to apply for a great opportunitys,
but give absolutely nothing to the forum,but still make the shortlist.
		
Click to expand...

I havent ringfenced any places for subscribers yet - earliest this would happen is the summer

Also never ever said you have to have made loads of posts in order to get selected - always keen to reward good quality loyal posters who fit the criteria but I wont ever make opportunities a closed shop for prolific posters

hence why we try to pick some stalwarts and some newbies/occasional posters


----------



## Dave1980 (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			I havent ringfenced any places for subscribers yet - earliest this would happen is the summer

Also never ever said you have to have made loads of posts in order to get selected - always keen to reward good quality loyal posters who fit the criteria but I wont ever make opportunities a closed shop for prolific posters

hence why we try to pick some stalwarts and some newbies/occasional posters
		
Click to expand...

A chance for us all... That's good to know Mike, as I'm sure others are the same as me where you check the forum and good few times a day/week depending on work, but normally hours after the last comment on the post and it feels you have missed the boat on adding anything of real benefit to the post.


----------



## bignev (Mar 17, 2014)

well done and have a great day the chosen 4.
Im pleased to know I made the short list, at least that tells me to keep trying.
Thanks again GM for the opportunity


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I guess my MP58's are classed as very new then, considering I have never been custom fitted and have just passed the 1000 post mark. Didn't even make the shortlist!! :rant:

Oh well, always next time I guess
		
Click to expand...

David

I've just been back over your application

the info you supplied about your current iron play didnt really tell me anything - it basically said it was OK but you thought it could be better with a custom fit. your then stated your weaknesses were a pull or a slice - thats a technique (coming across the line) not equipment issue

contrast that with some very indepth submissions from others and that gives you an idea why you didnt make the shortlist on this occasion

before anyone else asks sorry thats the last bit of individual feedback I'm giving but rest assured I read every application and give it proper consideration


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			David

I've just been back over your application

the info you supplied about your current iron play didnt really tell me anything - it basically said it was OK but you thought it could be better with a custom fit. your then stated your weaknesses were a pull or a slice - thats a technique (coming across the line) not equipment issue

contrast that with some very indepth submissions from others and that gives you an idea why you didnt make the shortlist on this occasion

before anyone else asks sorry thats the last bit of individual feedback I'm giving but rest assured I read every application and give it proper consideration
		
Click to expand...

 At least you still have four friends on here Mike.

Just shows what a great opportunity this one was, and how disappointed some forumers are to miss out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2014)

Mike....I'm more interested in the venue......c'mon spill the beans!!


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Mike....I'm more interested in the venue......c'mon spill the beans!!  

Click to expand...

sorry been sworn to secrecy!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2014)

MikeH said:



			sorry been sworn to secrecy!
		
Click to expand...

My guess is Lydd!


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 17, 2014)

Didn't even make the cut, just like my golf I would have been going home on the Friday. Gutted (always next time, I hope)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			My guess is Lydd! 

Click to expand...

No Chris....north of London just off the M1.

Middlesborough municipal?


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			My guess is Lydd! 

Click to expand...

LOL - And they are getting fitted for a Ping - pong bat!

But like the Murhpys..........


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			My guess is Lydd! 

Click to expand...

 Has it moved to North of London ? Past you bed time ?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Has it moved to North of London ? Past you bed time ?
		
Click to expand...

I failed jografy o level!


----------



## LIG (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to the lucky 4.  You'll no doubt all be single figure golfers within the next 12 months! Oh wait, that's not really a reward for some, is it?


----------



## john0 (Mar 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I failed jografy o level!
		
Click to expand...

I hope you passed maths as you will need it to work out how many shots I beat you by in the H4H Challenge


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to the winners, it should be an amazing day.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 17, 2014)

My money is still on Woburn. If it is there, then that's even more gutting! I love that place.

For the four winners, if it is Woburn, I recommend you stay at the white house b&b, Little Brickhill, 2 minutes away. Fantastic place and a superb breakfast.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 18, 2014)

MikeH said:



			David

I've just been back over your application

the info you supplied about your current iron play didnt really tell me anything - it basically said it was OK but you thought it could be better with a custom fit. your then stated your weaknesses were a pull or a slice - thats a technique (coming across the line) not equipment issue

contrast that with some very indepth submissions from others and that gives you an idea why you didnt make the shortlist on this occasion

before anyone else asks sorry thats the last bit of individual feedback I'm giving but rest assured I read every application and give it proper consideration
		
Click to expand...

Mike, thanks for the feedback. I wasn't trying to sound ungrateful or anything, so apologies if it came across like that. 

Thanks once again for the great opportunity and congrats to the very lucky chosen few.


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations guys! You'll have an amazing day! I'll look forward to reading all about it soon.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 18, 2014)

MikeH said:



			here's the shortlist below - sorry to those who were on but didnt make the final 4

it wont be a shock to know we are looking to fit those selected into one of PINGs 4 current iron models so looking for a good spread of hcaps. other factors were current irons used (anyone with a very new set was dicounted), not having been custom fitted before was an advantage as was struggling with an issue that we feel the current PING range can help with. 

user history also taken into account!

ForeRighty
greiginfife
Doug1
Qwerty
GB72
wookie
scottkw2003
NorfolkShaun
Society_Fan
Andy808
BrizoH71
bignev
davidy233
Backwoodsman
London mike 61 
Stevelev
Scottac20
coley167
*Harpo_72*
diesel75
Snelly
		
Click to expand...

Well chuffed I was under consideration thank you  !


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2014)

would be good to know what iron equipment sob story makes the cut!    


I tried re-shafting my Donny 3-pw but instead of buying a full set, 3-pw project x 5.5 shafts, I bought a job lot of 8 7 iron shafts. I couldn't get my money back off ebay so I fitted them anyway.  My mid iron play is fine but seem to struggle with the long and short irons for some reason. Im starting to think a custom fit might be the way to go! 

:swing:


----------



## Robobum (Mar 18, 2014)

Any fitting opportunities should be locked threads so we don't get endless "I'm in" posts, sob stories, petty comments about location etc etc.

Bet GM wonder why they bother at times!!


----------



## ForeRighty (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations to the lucky 4, hope you have a good day and look forward to reading the write ups.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 18, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Any fitting opportunities should be locked threads so we don't get endless "I'm in" posts, sob stories, petty comments about location etc etc.

Bet GM wonder why they bother at times!! 

Click to expand...

Sorry if I am talking out of turn and do not mean to upset anyone but dont understand why would people be petty and have sob stories about offers like this?

To even been considered is superb let alone being one of the select 4. There is always going to people who think they are more deserving than the ones who are selected but that is the way it is.

yes I would loved to of been picked (but was not expecting it though) but am happy for the guys who are and look forward to read how it goes! 

Maybe in a few years I may be one of the lucky few but in the meantime just be happy for your fellow forum friends!

Again i am sorry if my post has  offended anyone, this was not my intention


----------



## Scrindle (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations all - immensely jealous!  Make sure you post up pics of the new shinies once you've been fit!!!!! :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			would be good to know what iron equipment sob story makes the cut!    


I tried re-shafting my Donny 3-pw but instead of buying a full set, 3-pw project x 5.5 shafts, I bought a job lot of 8 7 iron shafts. I couldn't get my money back off ebay so I fitted them anyway.  My mid iron play is fine but seem to struggle with the long and short irons for some reason. Im starting to think a custom fit might be the way to go! 

:swing:
		
Click to expand...

 With you being the "tinkerman" - I thought the above was actually true, when I first read it.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 19, 2014)

I've just realised that after 34 years of playing golf, these will be the first new clubs of any kind except a putter, that I will have had from new! 

Thanks again GM!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I've just realised that after 34 years of playing golf, these will be the first new clubs of any kind except a putter, that I will have had from new! 

Thanks again GM! 

Click to expand...

Don't forget to remind the fitters at ping that c/f is a load of nonsense!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I've just realised that after 34 years of playing golf, these will be the first new clubs of any kind except a putter, that I will have had from new! 

Thanks again GM! 

Click to expand...

As someone with a similar view of C/F to me, I'd be genuinely interested in your experience.. Looking forward to it..


----------



## Snelly (Mar 19, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Don't forget to remind the fitters at ping that c/f is a load of nonsense!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite my view but I get your meaning!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 19, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Don't forget to remind the fitters at ping that c/f is a load of nonsense!
		
Click to expand...


In fairness i did think he same .. very interesting experience tho


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 19, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Don't forget to remind the fitters at ping that c/f is a load of nonsense!
		
Click to expand...

I don't even know what that means..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 19, 2014)

To those on the short list who didn't make it console yourself with the following video that should make you feel better.

[video=youtube_share;cCU0h8iR_Dw]http://youtu.be/cCU0h8iR_Dw[/video]


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 19, 2014)

I am guessing my irons bought in October would have automatically ruled me out which is fair enough.

If any wood fittings come up can I point out I bought mine off the internet and they are absolutely mangled


----------



## MikeH (Mar 19, 2014)

without wishing to aim another dagger into the heart of those who weren't selected I can now reveal the location for the fitting as...
Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Having walked the course before it opened and played it since I can confirm that the lucky 4 are in for a special treat!


----------



## matt71 (Mar 19, 2014)

MikeH said:



			without wishing to aim another dagger into the heart of those who weren't selected I can now reveal the location for the fitting as...
Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Having walked the course before it opened and played it since I can confirm that the lucky 4 are in for a special treat!
		
Click to expand...

Wow what a course looks stunning (if not a bit tough)


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2014)

MikeH said:



			without wishing to aim another dagger into the heart of those who weren't selected I can now reveal the location for the fitting as...
Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Having walked the course before it opened and played it since I can confirm that the lucky 4 are in for a special treat!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my word now im jealous :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2014)

MikeH said:



			without wishing to aim another dagger into the heart of those who weren't selected I can now reveal the location for the fitting as...
Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Having walked the course before it opened and played it since I can confirm that the lucky 4 are in for a special treat!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: what a low blow Mike....love it....

I loved the course when I played it with Rick in his Member Guest comp, which we won :smirk: There's nothing not to like as its so unique in its set-up and layout, it has something for everyone.

Those playing their in this fitting opportunity is truly the icing and cherry on the top :thup:


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 19, 2014)

MikeH said:



			without wishing to aim another dagger into the heart of those who weren't selected I can now reveal the location for the fitting as...
Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Having walked the course before it opened and played it since I can confirm that the lucky 4 are in for a special treat!
		
Click to expand...

The lucky winners are advised to wear dark glasses in case rickg is on the course in all his colourful golf gear.
(Darn again! Less than half an hours drive from me)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 19, 2014)

MikeH said:



			without wishing to aim another dagger into the heart of those who weren't selected I can now reveal the location for the fitting as...
Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Having walked the course before it opened and played it since I can confirm that the lucky 4 are in for a special treat!
		
Click to expand...

Looks quite a course. 

"The Centurion Club will operate as a private club, strictly for the use of its members and their invited guests. "

Hmm... anyone told the members you lot are turning up!?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Looks quite a course. 

"The Centurion Club will operate as a private club, strictly for the use of its members and their invited guests. "

Hmm... anyone told the members you lot are turning up!? 

Click to expand...

I'm wondering how they'll react when I show up in Sports Direct's finest Dunlop clobber...


----------



## CirenBhoy (Mar 19, 2014)

MikeH said:



			without wishing to aim another dagger into the heart of those who weren't selected I can now reveal the location for the fitting as...
Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Having walked the course before it opened and played it since I can confirm that the lucky 4 are in for a special treat!
		
Click to expand...


Ohhh! Shiny! heard about this place, think Alan Brasil from TalkSport played there last year ( or was it Henk Potts). Anyway supposed to be the dugs bits. Very exclusive and a nice little Brucey bonus on top of the fitting.

Enjoy


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 19, 2014)

nice, I asked about the joining fee and costs.... they told me if you have to ask then its not for you 
(kidding by the way)

have an awesome time. Very jealous as i25's would be lovely although the new irons are pretty shiny so I can live with them


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 19, 2014)

Would have been perfect being picked for that being a member already!

the winners are in for a treat that day.

congrats!



MikeH said:



			without wishing to aim another dagger into the heart of those who weren't selected I can now reveal the location for the fitting as...
Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Having walked the course before it opened and played it since I can confirm that the lucky 4 are in for a special treat!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2014)

That is a real kick in the fleshy bits. Someone could be playing a great looking course with a set of those sweet looking Anser irons  

Congratulations all and well done GM for another top opportunity.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 19, 2014)

RW1986 said:



			Would have been perfect being picked for that being a member already!

the winners are in for a treat that day.

congrats!
		
Click to expand...

Long old trip from the depths of Suffolk isn't it?


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 19, 2014)

DanFST said:



			Long old trip from the depths of Suffolk isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep 1 hour 40 from Ipswich, but I'm spending most of my time in Alexandra Palace so it's 30 mins away from there and 30 mins from work.


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2014)

RW1986 said:



			Yep 1 hour 40 from Ipswich, but I'm spending most of my time in Alexandra Palace so it's 30 mins away from there and 30 mins from work.
		
Click to expand...

I can do it in less than 1hr (with the foot down) but HID saw the joining fee and just gave me 'the look'


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 19, 2014)

MikeH said:



			So... the moment many of you have been waiting for the announcement of the PING irons fitting opportunity on April 9

The lucky 4 are....

David Snelson (Snelly)
Brian Healy (BrizoH71)
Mike Hyde (mikepops)
Simon Bailey (wookie)

Confirmation emails on the way to you

Thanks to everyone who put their name forward for this - I know it's disappointing to not make the final 4 but there will more opportunities to come this year so stay tuned
		
Click to expand...

I don't suppose one of you four would like to swop your day for a brand new set of unused Mizuno MP 54's?  Have a great day chaps, if it is anything like our mizzy fitting day you are in for a treat.


----------



## wookie (Mar 19, 2014)

An already great looking day just gets better


----------



## rickg (Mar 19, 2014)

Have a great day guys...you're in for a real treat...........pretty sure I'm playing that day.....


----------



## Captainron (Mar 19, 2014)

Not jealous at all. &#128586;


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2014)

rickg said:



			Have a great day guys...you're in for a real treat...........pretty sure I'm playing that day.....

Click to expand...

Going by your twitter feed there aren't many days that your not playing.&#9786;


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2014)

Brilliant, what a day that will be!


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 20, 2014)

rickg said:



			Have a great day guys...you're in for a real treat...........pretty sure I'm playing that day.....

Click to expand...

Did you check your diary Rick and confirm that the day had a Y in it?! 

Have a great day guys - a great golf club with the best greens in the country!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

rickg said:



			Have a great day guys...you're in for a real treat...........pretty sure I'm playing that day.....

Click to expand...


Forum meet


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2014)

rickg said:



			Have a great day guys...you're in for a real treat...........pretty sure I'm playing that day.....

Click to expand...

There's always one who has to put a down on it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 20, 2014)

Just gets better and better, quality set of opportunities from GM Towers in the last few weeks


----------



## Snelly (Mar 23, 2014)

I just had a go on the Ping web fitting tool and it said my ideal irons are S55 with CFS Stiff shafts.  Code yellow fitting and grip code white.  Interesting to see if this is what transpires.....


----------



## Snelly (Apr 1, 2014)

Received this from GM Towers today.  Sounds absolutely brilliant... 

Hi All,

As promised some more info on next week's PING irons fitting day:

Venue - Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Centurion Club, Hemel Hempstead Rd, Hemel Hempstead, St Albans, Hertfordshire HP3 8LA Tel: +44 (0) 1442 510 520

Timetableâ€¦
9.30 am â€“ arrival & breakfast
10.30 - fitting session
Approx 12.00 â€“ break for lunch/photos/video interviews â€“ sets made up
Approx 1.00pm - 18 holes of golf with new irons. Play will be in two fourballs. You will be accompanied by your PING fitter who will be able to make tweaks to your irons post round based on your on course play/feedback
Post round /photos/video interviews 
Circa 6.00pm depart

Arrival in golf gear â€“ feel free to wear colourful outfits if that's your thing but in any event try to avoid Gary Player all black ensembles and they can look quite dull in images/video

Please bring your current set of golf clubs with you 

Social Media â€“ please do tweet about the run up to the day, the day itself and afterwards!


Thanks again GM - cannot wait!


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Midnight (Apr 1, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Received this from GM Towers today.  Sounds absolutely brilliant... 

Hi All,

As promised some more info on next week's PING irons fitting day:

Venue - Centurion Club
http://www.centurionclub.co.uk/
Centurion Club, Hemel Hempstead Rd, Hemel Hempstead, St Albans, Hertfordshire HP3 8LA Tel: +44 (0) 1442 510 520

Timetableâ€¦
9.30 am â€“ arrival & breakfast
10.30 - fitting session
Approx 12.00 â€“ break for lunch/photos/video interviews â€“ sets made up
Approx 1.00pm - 18 holes of golf with new irons. Play will be in two fourballs. You will be accompanied by your PING fitter who will be able to make tweaks to your irons post round based on your on course play/feedback
Post round /photos/video interviews 
Circa 6.00pm depart

Arrival in golf gear â€“ feel free to wear colourful outfits if that's your thing but in any event try to avoid Gary Player all black ensembles and they can look quite dull in images/video

Please bring your current set of golf clubs with you 

Social Media â€“ please do tweet about the run up to the day, the day itself and afterwards!


Thanks again GM - cannot wait! 

Click to expand...

That sounds cracking , I am sure you all will have a brilliant day, I will be interested to read your review Snelly especially in regards to custom fit  and if you feel that it improves your play mate.


----------



## London mike 61 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lucky biighters!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds OK...

But you're of going to be on Telly!!!:ears:


Seriously though, sound a brilliant day - I predict S55's for Shelly!


----------



## Lump (Apr 1, 2014)

Had a swing of a demo S55 along side my S57. They are very nice indeed. The perfect sized head, enough head to look forgiving but far from being shovel sized.

Cant wait for my fitting now, looking forward to what people get fitted for. Be interesting to see if the i25 or the S55's are offered to you snelly.


----------



## Siren (Apr 1, 2014)

Im not jealous at all.............watch your tyres


----------



## Snelly (Apr 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I predict S55's for Snelly!
		
Click to expand...

That is what their web fitting tool says but I have an open mind on this and want to try every set that has a 3 iron in it so the G25's might be the one for me.  No reason why not.   Of all their clubs, the S55's are the ones I least favour at this stage because they will perhaps be to some very small extent, harder to hit well with greater frequency than the i25's for example.  I might be completely wrong on this though. 

But as I say, totally open minded at this point and have promised myself to go with what the fitter recommends rather than what my personal preference is.  The reason being that I want to test the custom fitting process properly and completely rather than just turn up with a preconceived notion and ask for what I think I need. 

One thing is for sure, definitely going to the driving range this weekend!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 2, 2014)

Snelly said:



			That is what their web fitting tool says but I have an open mind on this and want to try every set that has a 3 iron in it so the G25's might be the one for me.  No reason why not.   *Of all their clubs, the S55's are the ones I least favour at this stage because they will perhaps be to some very small extent, harder to hit well with greater frequency than the i25's for example.  I might be completely wrong on this though. *

But as I say, totally open minded at this point and have promised myself to go with what the fitter recommends rather than what my personal preference is.  The reason being that I want to test the custom fitting process properly and completely rather than just turn up with a preconceived notion and ask for what I think I need. 

One thing is for sure, definitely going to the driving range this weekend! 

Click to expand...

S55's would be my 'players' choice, however I tried the i25's recently and they are just so easy to hit, I could see that making golf even more enjoyable........plus they look ok these days. This Ping fitting sounds like it will be the best fitting session ever seen on GM or anywhere else outwith the tour.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 8, 2014)

Quite excited now....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 8, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Quite excited now....



Click to expand...

Down the range tonight grooving that swing Dave?  

On the 0-100 jealousy scale I'm only about 1.



Did I say 1? I meant 100. 

Have a brilliant day, even the forecast is looking good!


----------



## Snelly (Apr 8, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Down the range tonight grooving that swing Dave?  

Click to expand...

3 rounds of golf since Christmas means that yes, I am definitely going to be a the driving range this evening! 

Funnily enough, one of those was in the Centurion Club neighbourhood at Brocket Hall with one of my customers who is a member there. We played the course with the par 5 18th over the water and I thought it was very good.  I was quite impressed with Brocket all round really.  Have you played there Gordon?  If not, it is worth a visit.

My only decent golf all year was a sub-par back 9 there.  Fingers crossed for more of the same tomorrow...  

Shame you won't be there - be good to catch up and check out Centurion!   Have you seen the way they categorise memberships with the Roman theme? You can be a Senate member or a Centurion!  Nice. 

I have already packed a toga for lunch and am planning to call in to see the Greenkeepers to see if I can instigate a slave's revolt!   

Cheers,


Maximus Snellius.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 8, 2014)

No not played Brocket, only played a handful of courses in that neck of the woods (Moor Park, Old Fold Manor, Sandy Lodge, The Shire and The Grove that I can think of)

Relaxed dress code at Centurion, no tie required with your toga


----------



## Snelly (Apr 8, 2014)

drive4show said:



  Relaxed dress code at Centurion, no tie required with your toga  

Click to expand...


Excellent.  I am expecting a Grove like experience really.  Just with a few more lions, Assyrian serving girls, thermal baths, aqueducts and mosaics.

Veni, vidi, vici.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 8, 2014)

All packed and ready, just waiting on the wife to take me to the airport... probably packed way more than I need to as well.


----------



## rickg (Apr 8, 2014)

Look what just turned up in the car park..... Tappers and Mike here somewhere.... Think they're getting some sneaky practice in !!


----------



## wookie (Apr 8, 2014)

Now I'm excited!  

Couldn't make it to the range though which after Sundays abysmal display would have been a good idea - surely you can't play that badly twice in a row though can you?


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			Look what just turned up in the car park..... Tappers and Mike here somewhere.... Think they're getting some sneaky practice in !!
View attachment 9867


View attachment 9868

Click to expand...

 Go home, your family are missing you.

Are you a little worried that Snelly might be after your favourite bar senorita ?

Have a good one David, and the other lucky forumers.:thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2014)

wookie said:



			Now I'm excited!  

Couldn't make it to the range though which after Sundays abysmal display would have been a good idea - surely you can't play that badly twice in a row though can you?

Click to expand...

 Didn't realise you had got a place as well Simon. Hope they have some extra long shafts in the truck.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 8, 2014)

So I went to the driving range tonight and all was well. Additionally though, it turns out that it is a Ping fitting centre too so the nice chap there gave me an i25, G25 and Anser 7 iron with stiff shafts to have a hit with. I hit about 30 balls with each and 30 with my 7 iron. 

I'm reserving proper judgement until after tomorrow although it is fair to say I have a pretty fixed view of all these irons now. Maybe a change of shaft can change some of the characteristics? I still have an open mind, relatively.


----------



## mikepops (Apr 9, 2014)

thought I was excited, but now I feel like a kid at christmas! I'm going to try and post a few updates on Twitter during the day, and I'll _try_ not to sound too smug!

@mikehyde


----------



## Siren (Apr 9, 2014)

Have a great day guys!


----------



## moogie (Apr 9, 2014)

It's all a bit quiet........


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 9, 2014)

moogie said:



			It's all a bit quiet........
		
Click to expand...

Just thinking the same thing. You could almost hear a Ping drop.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2014)

it was held at a goat track, cast irons... maybe they are wishing they waited for a TM fitting to enter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

There are a few pic on twitter


----------



## GB72 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fitting, 18 holes, further fitting. I would be surprised if anyone is home yet.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Fitting, 18 holes, further fitting. I would be surprised if anyone is home yet.
		
Click to expand...

Not if Ricks at the bar and buying lol


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 9, 2014)

I've not long got back to my hotel, and on mobile internet so can't give a big update.  However suffice to say I've had a cracking day, but totally knackered out now.

Everyone I've met today from PING, GM and fellow formers has been a joy to be around. I'll update more when I'm back home tomorrow.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Fitting, 18 holes, further fitting. I would be surprised if anyone is home yet.
		
Click to expand...

fitting- 20 mins
18 holes - 3.5hrs
further fitting - 20 mins

home for 3pm 



:rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2014)

SatchFan said:



			Just thinking the same thing. You could almost hear a Ping drop.
		
Click to expand...

lol- very good:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2014)

bare in mind Colin still owes me 6 holes on the west cos of his damn flight!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			bare in mind Colin still owes me 6 holes on the west cos of his damn flight!

View attachment 9879

Click to expand...

good point- plus I owe Scott a Lethal and Jim Bob you and Scott a game when your up in tropical Scotland:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2014)

CMAC said:



			good point- plus I owe Jim Bob you and Scott a game when your up in tropical Scotland:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Think you might get away with that one........unless you get Independence, a bloomin' big saw and a huge tug boat to the Carribean..:whoo::cheers:


----------



## Snelly (Apr 9, 2014)

It was a fantastic day and I would like to thank Golf Monthly and Ping profusely for giving me the opportunity to experience it.  Many, many thanks. 

The day started with a few introductions and a quick breakfast in what has to be one of the nicest garden sheds in the UK - the temporary clubhouse at Centurion Club.  

We were then given a quite fascinating tour of the Ping Tour Truck.  A vehicle packed with goodies and machines to manipulate them to a degree that I had not previously envisaged. 

We then headed to the range to meet our individual fitters for the day. My fitter and playing partner was Steve.  An immensely likeable chap with lots of common sense and a keen understanding of the golf swing and club fitting as it turned out.   Steve predicted that the fitting for me would be a pretty rapid process as he already had a good idea of what would work.   Before I hit any balls, we had a long discussion on my golf equipment and how the session would pan out.    At this point I confessed that I had tried several of the latest Ping irons at my local driving range last night and regrettably (I can now confess!) I didn't like any of them, could not hit them as well as my current irons and was feeling somewhat pessimistic. 

Steve said he could completely understand this as the stock shafts for their clubs were so far removed from my current irons that it would be a very big switch to make and highly problematic.   It transpired (after my irons were assessed in the Tour workshop!) that my current shafts that I have used for the past 11 years are in fact very heavy - 130g plus -  and this leads to a high swing weight.    In practical terms, this meant that the current, lightweight shafts as fitted to the clubs I tested at my local range, felt quite vague in the downswing and the results were poor.

Steve felt sure that a shaft could be found that gave me a modern version of what I have been playing in my Callaways and it was this that we started to look for through a process of elimination. Note that all irons hit were 7 irons.

First up was a stock Ping stiff shaft, fitted to an i25 head.   This was okay but it didn't feel very solid at contact and whilst the results were similar to my current irons, they didn't inspire confidence as again, they felt rather imprecise and vague so we moved on to try the same shaft with an S55 head.   This worsened things and the dispersion was wider, plus I didn't like the look of the smaller head behind the ball.   Things were not looking good. 

Steve then confessed that he thought this would be the case and wanted to see me hit this shaft to confirm his suspicions. At this point we switched shaft to the one that Ping currently offer that Steve felt was the closest, latest version of that in my old irons.  This was a True Temper S300 and it was fitted to the S55 head.   It felt very different in the hands and I could again sense where the clubhead was thanks to the added weight.   The results were totally different immediately and I started hitting the target green with just about every shot.  However the ball flight was very high and Steve decided to see if the i25 would bring it down a bit so we switched the club heads. 

The i25 was much better and the ball flight dropped considerably, boosting the distance at the same time. Whilst this was welcome, the best aspect of the change was the tightening of the dispersion that came with it.  I don't think I missed the green once and several shots were close to the pin.  Additionally, I had a distance gain of 10 yards with this combination over my old Callaways.  This was quite a surprise. 

Steve changed the shaft again to a KBS C Taper.  This was better than the stock shaft and I hit the balls well with it with both heads attached but it didn't feel as good as the TT S300.  The computer numbers agreed and so, after a process of fairly swift elimination, Steve concluded that the True Temper S300 shaft was the one to go with and then it was a question of choosing which iron head to plump for. 

This was a fairly simple choice really.  I preferred the look of the i25, the dispersion pattern with it was the best, I gained 10 yards with it and once the right shaft was fitted, it felt great at impact with a lovely crunch.  Most importantly though, the trajectory of the shot was lower than with any other option, including my old irons.  I have wanted to hit the ball a little lower for years and was delighted to see this made possible. 

I thought the S55 heads were quite nice but they are a little harder to hit well and had no discernible advantage over the i25's that I could see. In fact the dispersion was worse, the distance shorter and in terms of the supposed feel that forged clubs provide, well I couldn't detect it and personally found the i25's far more satisfying to hit, especially in terms of the contact with the ball. 

After we agreed that these were the irons for me, we moved on to the long end of the bag.  I tried several clubs; the new Rapture driving iron, the G25 hybrid and the i25 hybrid, both in 19 degree loft.  The first was not for me, the second was fine but a bit chunky and the last one was great.  A nice low, powerful trajectory that I really liked. 

Next, we looked at wedges and I tried the new Ping Gorge clubs in the same lofts as I currently have.  They were excellent and there is not much else to say about that. 

This concluded the fitting really and with the time left, Steve and I tried a few other clubs that are hot off the shelf.  These included a few of the latest 3 woods and the G25 driver.  All were very nice.  The G25 3 wood was particularly cool.  

A quick note on the driver (stiff shaft) - I hit half a dozen, one of which was pretty long and I thought I would benchmark this against my current driver as it seemed that it was significantly longer. It wasn't!  I put 3 out of 5 past it with my ten year old Rapture, adding credence to my suspicion that driver distances haven't changed much, despite what the club makers promise! 

We adjourned for lunch and then it was off to play 18 holes on the Centurion course.  Steve was off 3 and my partner so I played off the same handicap.  We were playing with Mike and his fitter, Ed, who was a pro as well as a fitter at Ping.   We had an excellent game together on what will clearly be a superb golf course over the coming years as it matures.  Steve and I scraped a 2 and 1 win and everyone played some decent golf. 

I took the i25 7 iron I had been fitted for on the course too and used it a few times.  It was great and quite clearly as long as my existing 6 iron.  Easy to hit and very powerful. Over 180 yards I would guess.

We got back to the club, swapped a few stories over a pint and then headed for home. 

As an experience, it was really superb and I 100% recommend the latest Ping products.   Very nice irons indeed.

In terms of custom fitting, I am still forming my opinion really.  Clearly, without Steve's help, I could have easily walked in to a shop and bought some Ping products that were entirely unsuitable which leads me to conclude that the fitting of clubs is a valuable exercise and just about crucial.  That said, it is perhaps only crucial as a result of the 24 million combinations that Ping currently offer for irons!  The choice is huge, therefore guidance is required. Why so big a choice is offered is a separate question. 

Finally, I have also affirmed my view that whilst fitting is certainly something worthwhile, it is absolutely not a panacea for golfing issues and is not a short cut to excellence.  My view remains the same in that golfing ability, derived from hard work and hitting thousands of golf shots is still the best way to become or stay a good player and happily, I met quite a few people today that work in the golf industry, that agree with this view.

Once again, many thanks for the opportunity GM and Ping.  It was an education, very enjoyable and the three forum-ites I met today were true gentlemen and excellent company.   


Snelly.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2014)

Excellent write-up Sir!
Really thought the S55 would be yours but then I remember you play X18's so ending with i25's isn't a surprise.

Interesting about the drivers though......!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2014)

So Snelly you're now officially an old git!

Great story and it's interesting that you say that a club custom fit isn't the be all and end all of golf improvement given that I just bought a bog standard, off the shelf set of Callaways a couple of weeks ago and am loving them 

Great write up, I hope the clubs stay in the bag and that eventually you get a handicap!!


----------



## matt71 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quality update sounds like Steve really is the on the ball working out the best set up for you ! It will be good to read how the high handicapper formites got on and what clubs they were selected!

glad you enjoyed your day you jammy so and so :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 10, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I confessed that I had tried several of the latest Ping irons at my local driving range last night and regrettably (I can now confess!)* I didn't like any of them, could not hit them as well as my current irons* and was feeling somewhat pessimistic.
		
Click to expand...




Snelly said:



			Steve felt was the closest, latest version of that in my old irons.  This was a True Temper S300 and it was fitted to the S55 head.    However the ball flight was very high and Steve decided to see if the i25 would bring it down a bit so we switched the club heads.
		
Click to expand...




Snelly said:



			The i25 was much better and the ball flight dropped considerably, boosting the distance at the same time. Whilst this was welcome, the best aspect of the change was the tightening of the dispersion that came with it.  I don't think I missed the green once and several shots were close to the pin.  *Additionally, I had a distance gain of 10 yards with this combination over my old Callaways. *

Click to expand...




Snelly said:



*In terms of custom fitting, I am still forming my opinion really.*  Clearly, without Steve's help, I could have easily walked in to a shop and bought some Ping products that were entirely unsuitable which leads me to conclude that the fitting of clubs is a valuable exercise and just about crucial.
		
Click to expand...


Great write up, but I really think that you've proven custom fitting can work- even if it's a case of getting someone to find the right combination of shafts and heads.


----------



## wookie (Apr 10, 2014)

Well what a cracking day out (as I had kind if expected) that was - many many thanks to all the guys at Ping and GM.

I got out the van to see a familiar face from the Woburn meet next to the Ping truck as Steve who had been one of my playing partners that day is the main driver / tour technician.  I said a quick hello and then went into the clubhouse thinking he looked a bit flustered to find out over breakfast that the generator on the truck had failed and one that had been hired wasn't up to the job of running the airlines.  This meant no club building and explained Steve's frustration but to be fair the way things panned out time wise I reckon he would have been very pushed time wise to get four sets built anyway.

The tour of the truck was very interesting with some very high tech kit to measure specs (eg lofts to .25 degree and swing weights to such a margin that putting a piece of tissue on changed the reading) and some very low tech kit to do the adjustments (think vices, hammers, bending bars and brute force).   Lots and lots of shafts and heads etc including some specific grips for Miguel Jiminez and some bright pink driver shafts that could only have been for one person!

Out to the range for the fitting and from the static measurements it was decided I needed 1 inch longer and 4.5 degrees upright compared to the previous 1.5 I'd had at a previous fitting (the iron that was measured from my old set was actually 2.5).

Before going I had my mind set that I would walk away with the i25s as I thought the g25s would be too shovel like and the s55s too unforgiving but I was given the g25 to start with and it wasn't anywhere near the size I thought it would be.  Looking down on the club I thought it looked slightly bigger than my r11s but not too bad.

I started with a stiff shaft and straight away was getting ball away nicely and the dispersion was visibly better.  Trackman backed this up but suggested the spin was too high.  We tried both the extra stiff and soft regular before settling on the regular shaft.

I was still a tiny bit dubious about the head size so then tried the i25 but the slightly off shots just weren't as good and the dispersion suffered.

We had just started in the hybrid and 4 wood we had talked about when the PC failed so didn't get too much in the way of feedback numbers wise for those but some of the results were pretty obviously visibly so settled for g25 4 wood and i25 22 degree hybrid both with stiff shafts.

When the machine was back up and running we had time for a quick comparison of my r11 against the g25 7 iron and I had gained around 8 yards with massive improvements dispersion wise.

After a quick lunch we headed out onto the course and after going 3 down after 3 holes my fitter Paul (aka billy for no apparent reason) won 5 holes in succession and held on for a 4 and 3 victory!  The demo 7 iron, hybrid and 4 wood which I took out performed very well and can't wait for them to arrive.

Centurion is a cracking course which looks like it's only going to get better and better and the atmosphere around the place was very friendly and relaxed.  The greens were true if a little slow yesterday but when they are quick I bet they're very slippery indeed.  

A pleasure to meet Dave, Mike and Bryan and everyone from both companies yesterday and thanks again to those involved.

NB apologies for long-winded and possible repetitive nature of this post which was typed with a 2 year old attempting to jump on me


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Great write up, but I really think that you've proven custom fitting can work- even if it's a case of getting someone to find the right combination of shafts and heads.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  My use of the word "crucial" in relation to fitting in my previous post would perhaps point to this conclusion too.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Interesting about the drivers though......!
		
Click to expand...

One point of clarification - the newer driver was much, much easier to hit.


P.S. Old irons were Callaway X-16 Pro.  And it would be interesting to make a comparison between the i25's if I could fit my old irons with the shaft chosen for me yesterday.  That would be conclusive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2014)

Very interesting about the difference between the S55 and I25 with the TT shaft 

I recently tried the S55 in the TT but didn't with the I25. Which did you prefer when looking down at them ? Visually which pleased you ? 

Got a Ping demo day soon so going it try it and see what results I get

Good write up and certainly has given me food for thought


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I recently tried the S55 in the TT but didn't with the I25. Which did you prefer when looking down at them ? Visually which pleased you ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't really care what irons look like to be honest.  That said, both looked the same really when they were behind the ball.  The difference in size was marginal and the topline was pretty much the same.  The only thing I remember is that the i25's have the iron number on the face and additionally the S55 has a proper hosel. 

I do care about what clubs feel like at impact though and both felt great. No discernible difference between them really as far as I could tell.   The trackman showed the i25's to be much more reliable and tighter in dispersion though. 

Finally, the number one and massively overriding reason I chose the i25's was the ball flight.  The S55's were too high and the i25's noticeably lower.


----------



## TXL (Apr 10, 2014)

Snelly,  Your fitting experience sounds very similar to the one I had at Gainsborough in January.  I think it was the 3rd or 4th shaft/head combination that suited my swing the best. I ended up with KBS Tour regular shafts with i25 heads.

There was a fitting charge with Ping and a cost of fuel to get there, but IMO, it was worth every penny.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I don't really care what irons look like to be honest.  That said, both looked the same really when they were behind the ball.  The difference in size was marginal and the topline was pretty much the same.  The only thing I remember is that the i25's have the iron number on the face and additionally the S55 has a proper hosel. 

I do care about what clubs feel like at impact though and both felt great. No discernible difference between them really as far as I could tell.   The trackman showed the i25's to be much more reliable and tighter in dispersion though. 

Finally, the number one and massively overriding reason I chose the i25's was the ball flight.  The S55's were too high and the i25's noticeably lower.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers for the info :thup:


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2014)

Meant to mention that I got stats on my swing for the first time ever.  From memory, with the 7 iron, they were a swing speed of 86mph, a ball speed of 114mph and a smash factor of 1.31.  Spin on a 7 iron was 6700 ish.

Might be wrong though.  Can't remember this aspect all that clearly as was focused on hitting shots.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2014)

nice write up snelly.  did you try longer/shorter shafts or have the lie changed on them.   ping have a colour system for the different lie angles.  I don't think you mentioned this in your write up.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2014)

Snelly is probably pretty standard in that respect, unlike wookie!


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			nice write up snelly.  did you try longer/shorter shafts or have the lie changed on them.   ping have a colour system for the different lie angles.  I don't think you mentioned this in your write up.
		
Click to expand...

Did all that yes.  Murph is right as I am fairly standard.  A hairs breadth over six feet.  

Only took a minute. 3 measurements and I was classed as green.  Quite interesting given all my other Ping sets have been blue dot.  Steve the fitter said I would be okay with one of about 4 colours but that green was most suitable.  I agree as I took a yellow dot 7 iron on the course and hit it perfectly well. 

Grips were a bit bigger than normal, a bit like I have now with two layers of extra tape. 

Reminds me that we were told Bubba has 11 (might have been an exaggeration) layers of tape on his clubs and interestingly, has them put on at 30 degrees off centre to aid his cut.  He also only allows one bloke in the world to re-grip his kit.

Also got told that all Ping Tour players have the driver slightly shorter than standard with one exception - Jiminez.  He is getting on a bit so actually has his driver and 3 wood a bit longer than standard so that he can keep up with the long, youthful hitters.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2014)

cool, glad to hear you got the works!  

afaik  bubba has something like 11 layers at the bottom and something silly like 20 at the top of the grip.    all in an attempt to stave off any hooks unless he wants to.  must allow him to hold it open slightly at impact. 


mental set up.   must be like a baseball bat! :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 10, 2014)

I've handled one of the Bubba replica drivers at Wentworth, could barely get my hands round the grip. It's like a cricket bat


----------



## CMAC (Apr 10, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Great write up, but I really think that you've proven custom fitting can work- even if it's a case of getting someone to find the right combination of shafts and heads.
		
Click to expand...




Snelly said:



			I agree.  My use of the word "crucial" in relation to fitting in my previous post would perhaps point to this conclusion too.
		
Click to expand...

however, as many manufacturers have S300 as a 'standard' could an off the shelf set from one of them showed similar 'results'?

Pings stock shafts are notoriously under par so to speak.


I think, based on the write up, it gives more credence to your previous posts on CF



Snelly said:



			How do I resist the temptation of new shiny bats? 

By understanding completely that they won't make the slightest difference to my handicap or skill levels, irrespective of what they are made from, who built them, how they are fitted, what the marketing material says.....etc etc.

It is all cobblers..
		
Click to expand...



To be fair though I think you would achieve the same results but over a longer period due to a greater propensity for trial and error.

For a beginner or very new novice CF can save months if not years of potential error.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, I've arrived back home and I'd just like to add my own sentiments to those of Snelly and Simon already.

Firstly, a very big thanks to all at Golf Monthly, PING, and the Centurion Club for a cracking day out. Simon has already covered the unfortunate PING Tour truck scenario so I'll skip that.

After flying down to Luton from Edinburgh and staying overnight in Hemel Hempstead, my taxi to the club took less time than anticipated and I met Mike Harris in the car-park just after arriving. A chat and plenty coffee ensued as we waited until everyone had arrived and we got started with the Tour Truck tour, and then it was off to get the clubs sorted.

I'm still using a beginners' set of irons I bought from DG to get me started; I gave my 7-iron to the PING guys for evaluation and it came back with some startling results; firstly, it was half-an-inch shorter than the standard PING length, and the True Temper steel shaft was fairly soft in comparison to the PING regular shaft, more towards their soft-regular. This perhaps explained why I struggled so much to get a consistent strike on the ball and get it airborne.

I had fancied the G25s, but having tried both them and the Karstens at the recent Golf Show, I felt the Karstens were the better fit. 

My fitter, Mike, asked me several questions about my iron-play and then got some static measurements.. my wrist-to-floor measurement and height put me in the Green dot (I had got Blue at the Golf Show) but Mike explained that the mats can sometimes throw the static measurement out a little.

He handed me a Green-dot 7-iron, with a standard regular shaft which took a little getting used to. I chunked the first one, cutting a big divot and the second and third were fairly thinned. I got it on the fourth attempt and thereafter I was hitting it well.

After a dozen or so balls, Mike got me to hit my regular 7iron to get comparison. I have a relatively slow swing speed, around 75mph, but the results were staggeringly different.

My regular 7-iron saw me throw the ball off the face at around 89mph, with a carry-distance of around 125yds and 3yards rollout.

With the PING Karsten, the ball was coming off the face at around 95mph with a carry-distance of around 138yds and a similar rollout - so I'd instantly gained 13yards. More importantly, I had very little dispersion off the club, and a nice little group of shots had formed. Not so with my regular, which was much more scattergun.

It was looking good, but Mike reckoned my swing-speed was borderline on the regular and soft-regular, and wanted to try the softer shaft. Similar to my 7-iron, I could almost feel the shaft flexing on my backswing, and I struggled to control it as well as the regular-shaft, and the numbers backed that up.

While slightly better than my regular 7, they were lagging behind the regular shaft, and so that decision was made for me. Then it was onto the woods and hybrids.

Firstly Mike tried me with a 22deg hybrid, and pitching it against my current 20deg hybrid, the former won out well to replace my 4-iron. We tried a 19deg hybrid next, but I struggled to get it airborne so we swapped that for an equivalent 5-wood from the G25 range, which worked well in it's place.

We got our interviews and photoshoots done, then headed for a quick lunch and back out for 18 holes of the Centurion Club. It is a cracking course, but a bit of a long slog if you're carrying, and the greens were a bit on the slow side but ran true. Having parred the first and second to quickly put us 2 up against Simon and his fitter, my wheels came off and I struggled for the remainder of the round, although I only had a half-set of clubs with me, electing not to bring the full bag in anticipation of having to carry them all the way back up to Edinburgh.

A couple of beers afterwards the gentlemen who were Snelly, Simon and Mike, and a brief chat with Rickg and we all went our separate ways.

The trip did go on a bit of a downward angle though when I claimed my golf bag back once I 'd arrived in Edinburgh... Easyjet had managed to not only mangle my travel case, but also my stand bag and my waterproof jacket... I'm just glad the PINGS weren't in there...


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2014)

CMAC said:



			For a beginner or very new novice CF can save months if not years of potential error.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, as does the fitter that I was with yesterday, primarily because there are now so many bewildering options from the manufacturers.

Finally, I should make the point that I don't think that the new clubs will make any difference to my handicap (if I had one).   I still feel that the only way to get this down or play to a consistent level will be to join a club and play a lot of golf again.   

I really enjoyed yesterday but excellence still comes down to the person at the end of the club and their ability to play a golf course well - something that is quite different to hitting a club nicely through having optimised equipment.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 10, 2014)

When are you guys expecting to receive the new clubs?

Simon/Dave...christen them at Hayling?


----------



## Duckster (Apr 10, 2014)

Great write up - seems that you all had a great day.  Can't get better than a PING truck fitter!

BrizoH71 - I hope th'easyjet are going to give you compensation for that, looks like they've made a right mess!


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2014)

drive4show said:



			When are you guys expecting to receive the new clubs?

Simon/Dave...christen them at Hayling? 

Click to expand...

No idea. But yes to Hayling of course, especially given the weather forecast.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice write-ups chaps, sounds like you all had a great day(s) out.


----------



## wookie (Apr 10, 2014)

drive4show said:



			When are you guys expecting to receive the new clubs?

Simon/Dave...christen them at Hayling? 

Click to expand...

Next trip down was probably going to be Easter Monday but did you mention you were playing at Saunton then?


----------



## rickg (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice to meet you all yesterday and to put faces to some new names.

I'm glad you enjoyed the course.....as commented already the greens were slow yesterday....certainly the slowest I've ever seen them.

Speaking to the team they advised that they had recently been fed and this had resulted in a spikey growth which had slowed them down. 
This is a temporary but necessary procedure and they are about to be top dressed cut and rolled and should be back to their usual (scary) pace by the Bentley member/guest day on Sunday.... Bring your putting shoes Murph!! :whoo:

Hope you all enjoy your new Pings........


----------



## wookie (Apr 10, 2014)

rickg said:



			Speaking to the team they advised that they had recently been fed and this had resulted in a spikey growth which had slowed them down. 
This is a temporary but necessary procedure and they are about to be top dressed cut and rolled and should be back to their usual (scary) pace by the Bentley member/guest day on Sunday.... Bring your putting shoes Murph!! :whoo:
...
		
Click to expand...

It was weird to start with as they looked and felt as if they should be super quick. Still true as you like


----------



## scottkw2003 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Guys

glad you all had a great day and are looking forward to your new ping equipment,

hope it gives you as much as my 21yr old ping zings that are still going strong.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2014)

Great write up guys. Still gutted I went too soon to get my own when this was in the pipeline. Damn your hide MikeH. Still I'm very happy with my own I25's but sounds like the guys had yet another of these money can't buy experiences GM provide so often for us on here. Can't wait to here about all these great scores thanks to the Pings sticks


----------



## matt71 (Apr 10, 2014)

Brizho71: did you go for the karsten or g25 in the end. And if the karsten what were the hybrids like?


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 10, 2014)

Brizho the karsten are quite a bit stronger than the g25 in loft and a bit in length too, so not all those 13 yards are comparable.  Hope they perform well when they arrive.


----------



## mikepops (Apr 10, 2014)

Forgive the full write up, which will include some details already covered, but I wrote half of this last night but havenâ€™t had a chance to publish it till now:

I stayed at my Uncleâ€™s in St Albans, so I arrived nice and early, and even though Iâ€™d seen pictures of the PING tour truck on here before I left the house, it still sent a little tingle down the spine when I pulled into the car park and saw it sat there in front of the impressive temporary clubhouse.

The weather was fantastic from the moment I woke up, and I knew we were in for a fantastic day.

After introductions, coffees and a chat, we headed to the truck for a tour from PING European Tour Technician Steve Purdy. It was intriguing to look around what is essentially a full PING factory on wheels.

We saw some interesting technology, which, combined with brute force to adjust lofts and lies, delivers winning clubs to some of the best players in the world. The number of combinations available to players is incredible, and Steve shared some interesting stories about playersâ€™ idiosyncrasies â€“ PING still manufactures some grips and shafts for tour players who refuse to change. A highlight was seeing a couple of Bubbaâ€™s shafts, which look even more garish in the flesh!

We left a 7 iron with the truck, and Steve checked the length and lie angle of each of our clubs. Interestingly my TM R9 was only 1/4in longer than standard, when I had been fitted for (and told Iâ€™d been given) a set Â½in longer.

We then headed to the range, and were introduced to our allocated fitter. I was partnered with Ed, who talked me through how weâ€™d go about the fitting. It was immediately obvious that Ed knew his stuff, but most importantly he was brilliant company, and great at explaining things in simple terms that made sense quickly, which is important when youâ€™re hitting ball after ball and just need some simple feedback on each swing.

Based on the self-assessment that we had submitted, I had been initially allocated the I25 range, but Ed assured me that that was not a done deal, and that if it wasnâ€™t working for me we could look at another of the sets in the PING range. I didnâ€™t know that Iâ€™d been given the I25s in advance, but from everything Iâ€™d read I had thought that that would certainly be a good starting point for me, as they are similar to the R9s that I currently use, and would also continue to be a suitable iron if my game improves as I hope it will.

We did some quick measurements, and from my height and wrist to floor height the indication was that I should be starting with 1/2in longer, 4deg upright clubs. The length is the same as my current clubs, which were also custom fit, but that were 2 deg more upright. As there is no industry standard that doesnâ€™t mean that Iâ€™ve definitely moved 2 whole degrees more upright, but that amount of difference indicates that I have definitely now moved to a more upright set. (Iâ€™m 6â€™3â€ and Iâ€™m comfortable moving to a more upright swing).  I did have a hit with a 2deg upright club, and it immediately felt (and Ed said it looked) like I was crouching in address and the resulting shots were distinctly average. We didnâ€™t experiment with different lengths, as 1/2 in longer felt really comfortable. I was also producing a very consistent divot.

We tried 4 shafts with Trackman â€“ including a stock PING shaft, a KBS shaft that matched the ones in my current irons, and another couple â€“ all stiff. It took me a little while to settle into it â€“ we had a long chat in between the first and second shaft about the various things that can be changed, including weight, and when Ed handed me the second shaft to hit, I was convinced that it was heavier. Though he politely didnâ€™t point it out at the time, Ed later told me that that shaft was in fact lighter (though as it was stiffer I could have been fooled into feeling it was heavier). I think as Iâ€™d been so excited about the day, I was keen to pick up on every little difference, and it was easy to imagine differences between different options.

Ed had obviously picked up on this, and from then on didnâ€™t tell me what to expect from each shaft, and just let me hit them without any expectations, leaving Trackman to tell us which was right for me.

I didnâ€™t get on with the stock shaft particularly, but the KBS shaft that matched my current set, combined with the I25 head, was working well. I gained over 10 yards on my R9s, with a reasonably tight dispersion.

Iâ€™m afraid I canâ€™t recall all of the data, as we talked through so much, but another of the shafts could be immediately discounted. I was getting on with the two heavier shafts, but it was clear that I needed something a little softer at the tip just to help me achieve an optimal flight. Either way my dispersion with both was nice and tight, and I was still gaining 10 yards or so. 

I wasnâ€™t expecting the numbers to provide such a stark judgement, but it made the decision relatively simple in the end â€“ narrowing it down to just two shafts. After hitting another two batches, it was clear that the KBS was the way to go. I did wonder whether the results would have been the same if I hadnâ€™t known I was using my current shaft, but either way, the numbers donâ€™t lie and it was performing brilliantly.

After that we discussed grips, and decided that the standard ones I had been using were the way forward.

We then looked at either end of the bag, and we adjusted my wedge set up. I currently have a bit of a gap between PW and my 52deg, so we had a play with a 50/54/58, which seems to match my wedge play really nicely. Theyâ€™ll all be specced the same as the irons, which will be great, as currently my wedges are off the shelf.

At the other end I was getting on really nicely with a G25 20 deg hybrid, which will also be specced the same as the irons, and will offer me a genuine step between my 3W and 4i, where currently I have a hybrid that is roughly equivalent to my 4i, but with a regular shaft that I used to cheat a little bit by generating extra height.

I also had a play with a beautiful G25 4wood, which I was striking really nicely, but I think I was pushing my luck at that point!

I am really pleased with the set that we ended up with, and I think that theyâ€™ll really help push my game in the direction that Iâ€™m hoping to go in (high single figures should really be in reach).

Whilst I ended up with the same shaft as my current set, in the future I would only have a custom fit session using Trackman (or similar). The numbers simply donâ€™t lie. With a couple of the shaft options I felt like I was striking it really nicely, but the stats were clearly showing that it was an inferior choice. Once Iâ€™m feeling comfortable with the new set Iâ€™d also love to had a session on Trackman with my whole set, to exact numbers for every club in the bag. 

In the context of it being a â€œtour fittingâ€, I think itâ€™s easy to think that the proâ€™s are the only ones who need to know â€œexactâ€ details about their swing, given that most amateurs struggle to repeat their action, but whilst the changes in their set up might be Â½ degree here or there, whilst I might find out I need a whole different set of irons, every little helps, and anything that gives you more confidence when youâ€™re stood over the ball has to be a good thing! 

After a good lunch we headed out to play, but Iâ€™ll try and review the course separately, as the fitting was the highlight of the day, and Iâ€™ve rambled enough. That said, Centurion was a fantastic test, and whilst my driving let me down and made it a tough round, I thoroughly enjoyed it, and would definitely return, although I would give it a year or so to mature and settle down.

I had an absolutely fantastic day, and it was great to meet Brian, Dave and Simon, and to see Mike and Neil. Tom (the photographer) and the guys from PING were all great company, and it was good to meet rickg too.

I will feedback again once Iâ€™ve had a chance to play with the new clubs, but in the meantime, thanks again to GM, PING and Centurion Club for a truly memorable day!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 11, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Brizho71: did you go for the karsten or g25 in the end. And if the karsten what were the hybrids like?
		
Click to expand...

The Karstens.. I felt for someone of my fairly limited ability that they were just that little bit easier to hit than the G25s. The hybrids were very nice; the 22 had quite a deep face, and I could see plenty of loft on the club when standing over it, which gave me more confidence in hitting it compared the much shallower face of my 20.



BTatHome said:



			Brizho the karsten are quite a bit stronger than the g25 in loft and a bit in length too, so not all those 13 yards are comparable.  Hope they perform well when they arrive.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, the G25s are I believe around 1-2degrees weaker compared to the Karstens; the ease and consistency of the strike with the Karstens over the G25s is what won the day rather than the distance gain. I'm sure they'll perform admirably. :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 11, 2014)

So how long til you guys get your new shinies?

I need to know how long I've got to make a dent in my handicap before Wookie gets his


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 11, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			So how long til you guys get your new shinies?

I need to know how long I've got to make a dent in my handicap before Wookie gets his 

Click to expand...

Hopefully they should be with us sometime next week.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 11, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			Hopefully they should be with us sometime next week. 

Click to expand...

Good job I've got two qualifiers this weekend then


----------



## mikepops (Apr 16, 2014)

Clubs arrived in the post today - hadn't planned on playing until the weekend, but might have to try and sneak out before work tomorrow to break them in! 

Hadn't known when to expect them, so was a pleasant surprise to get them before the weekend - no excuse in Saturday's comp now...


----------



## wookie (Apr 16, 2014)

Mine also arrived today about an hour before I was off to play in our midweek stableford.

I left the pitching wedge and the 3 new wedges at home until I get a chance to get some ideas of distances and unfortunately can't really report a great deal on the other irons as I hit fat after fat!

I probably connected with the ball properly with around 5 irons and they flew well - certainly longer than my old clubs and didn't feel the need to hit them at all as you know they're not going to struggle to get airborne etc.

The hybrid went well a couple of times off the deck but with problems in just about every area today including being stuck behind a four ball who wouldn't budge (4.5 hours for us as a 3 ball isn't on for a Wednesday afternoon)  I'm afraid it's definitely not a case of wow look what that's done for my scoring.......yet


----------



## adiemel (Apr 16, 2014)

look forward to hearing more of how you all get on with your new shinies. I am hoping to start saving toward a new set of shinies through this year.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 17, 2014)

My clubs arrived too. Quite amazing really as in 30 plus years of golf, these are the first brand new irons I have ever had. They are pristine and fantastic, so mch so that I'm slightly reluctant to hit balls with them! 

Thanks again GM and Ping. I will report on how I get on with them as soon as possible.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 17, 2014)

Snelly said:



			My clubs arrived too. Quite amazing really as in 30 plus years of golf, these are the first brand new irons I have ever had. They are pristine and fantastic, so mch so that I'm slightly reluctant to hit balls with them! 

Thanks again GM and Ping. I will report on how I get on with them as soon as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Funny Snelly, I've played for half that time and probably had 15 sets. I currently have 3 complete sets!

I hope they really work for you, I'm sure they will suit that super game of yours!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nothing for me yet, although I'm sure it won't be long.. I'll be watching the comings and goings of our couriers with interest today!


----------



## SVB (Apr 17, 2014)

Come on chaps - no piccys means it didn't happen!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 17, 2014)

Didn't have to wait long... just need to change my 3 & 5 woods and we're all good to go. 




Hopefully get out tonight and have a bash.


----------



## matt71 (Apr 17, 2014)

Going to try a set of them next week, Quality set and bet you are buzzing to get out and play with them !


----------

